# 26th July 2008. Officlal Digit Mumbai Meet. Be there. Or be banned.



## iMav (Jul 14, 2008)

*26th July 2008. Location Decided. Officlal Digit Mumbai Meet. Be there. Or be banned.*

*26th Meet confirmations:*

*Location:* Bandra Link Rd. McDonald's opposite KFC. 2 PM. The guys who come after 2:15 PM will treat the ones before him to Potato Wedges.

SO far confirmed:

Now we can definitely say that if you don't come you will be banned. Raaabo is also gonna come to the meet 


Raaabo
Asfaq
Me
 Kenshin
 Preshit
 Goobi
 Pathik (You better come else, we can NOW get you banned.)
 Mehul
 Sree
 Jal_Desai
 rhitwick
 Krazzy
tech$oft
it_wasnt_me
 
-----------------------------------

The iPhone was damn heavy and the guy who was taking the photos said that he is too sleepy to hold that phone, so we took only 1 pic.

Attendees:


Pathik (Printed White T-Shirt)
Mehulved (Blue Full Sleeves)
Preshit (Rocker beard)
Me (Peach Shirt)
Goobi (Plain White Ts)
All Things _greater than_ D. When the 3 worlds sat at 1 table:

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3155/2667773696_3c2ed0f7b9_o.jpg

Why are we pointing at those guys? We have no clue either. It was goobi's idea.


----------



## hullap (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

 pointing fingers


----------



## Pat (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Nice to see you guys! Is it the inorbit mall in the pic ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

@Pat: Yea!


----------



## krazzy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

You morons! Couldn't you have invited me?!


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

wow.. all look totally different from wat i have imagined u guys...

cool pic.. when was the meet??? dont tell me yeaterday.... i was at freakin Inorbit yesterday?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



krazzy said:


> You morons! Couldn't you have invited me?!



HEHE! Remember there are two mods and one retired MOD in that pic


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

WOW

Excellent.

I am very jealous of you guys 

I always wanted to see another Digit guy in real, but I could never meet 

May be will go Goa and will bug Goobi


----------



## hullap (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Sukhdeep Singh said:


> HEHE! Remember there are two mods and one retired MOD in that pic


 


jal_desai said:


> wow.. all look totally different from wat i have imagined u guys...
> 
> cool pic.. when was the meet??? dont tell me yeaterday.... i was at freakin Inorbit yesterday?



it was today


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



iMav said:


> The iPhone was damn heavy



LOL you never miss a chance


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Wow!! Finally I can associate some familiar names with their faces!!


----------



## krates (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

pathik looks like a kid 

and when he talks seems like uncle

goobi looks the smartest


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



krates said:


> goobi looks the smartest


 Thank you for the compliment 



din said:


> LOL you never miss a chance


 



jal_desai said:


> cool pic.. when was the meet??? dont tell me yeaterday.... i was at freakin Inorbit yesterday?


Today, Inorbit.



krazzy said:


> You morons! Couldn't you have invited me?!


 The whole thing was planned by goobi. Go ahead, call him a moron.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



hullap said:


> it was today



OK, now I'm really pissed. I spent the whole day staring at the wall at home. I would've even agreed to come to the graveyard to dig up some old buddies with you guys had you called me.


----------



## krates (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Haan krazzy kill them !!!

tumhe nahi le gaye akele enjoy kare  

btw jadoo ne indicate nahi kara kya


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

3 Hardcore Fanboyz together 

Es meeting ke bad kya hua ? Bhai tum logo ne ek dusare ke kapde to nahin phad diye


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Very nice to see you all for real. I'm kind of feeling OLD


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

@krazzy - Want to bash them up ehh?? 
Neither they invited me.


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

I just hope those guys don't sue me for posting the photo (goobi has the resources to). Hey krazzy & Cool G5 sorry guys, next time for sure.


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Wow! Hope to see some of the guys someday.


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



NucleusKore said:


> I'm kind of feeling OLD



Do not worry, when you see me in real, you will really feel young


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



narangz said:


> Wow! Hope to see some of the guys someday.



Par afsos tumhara yeh sapna sapna hi reh jayega


----------



## Pathik (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

OMFG!! We shouldnt have discussed about it in the Insomniacs thread. Next time, we ll surely create a new topic. And yea, it was Goobi's idea. 

BTW, I got to learn a lot today from these l337 g33k5.


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



CadCrazy said:


> Par afsos tumhara yeh sapna sapna hi reh jayega



Why? Can't we arrange a meet here?


----------



## krates (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

you all posting as if these guys are celebrity


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

w8 till u c me. I am supposed to be 17, but I look like an over grown 7 year old


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

kewl


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



narangz said:


> Why? Can't we arrange a meet here?



Where bacha


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



CadCrazy said:


> Where bacha



Toronto 

-------
Other guys at the meet- Post more pics if you've them with you.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Someone arrange a chennai meet and create a topic for that... City centre pl0x.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



narangz said:


> Tomato
> 
> -------
> Other guys at the meet- Post some hot pics if you've them with you.



 I m hallucinated. Bas kar yaar


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



MetalheadGautham said:


> w8 till u c me. I am supposed to be 17, but I look like an over grown 7 year old




hahaha
thats what 17 is supposed to be like



iMav said:


> The iPhone was damn heavy and the guy who was taking the photos said that he is too sleepy to hold that phone, so we took only 1 pic.
> 
> Attendees:
> 
> ...




nice chairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krates (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

offtopic [ iphone cam is not a disaster  ]


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



CadCrazy said:


> I m hallucinated. Bas kar yaar



Will you stop editing quoted text?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



dOm1naTOr said:


> nice chairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Chal saaf karde inhe


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



narangz said:


> Will you stop editing quoted text?



Type karte time socha nahin aur aab mujhe blame karte ho. Dude you better control your fingers and stop spamming here and there. There is some nice discussion going on


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

I wonder how many users from Mangalore on this forum, maybe we too can have something like this


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



			
				CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Arguing with CadCrazy is like fighting with a pig in the mud. After a while you realise that you are getting dirty but CadCrazy is actually enjoying it


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

ROFLMAO!!!!



i cant stop laughing!!!!


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

@narangz

  That was really funny. Poor CadCrazy lol


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



narangz said:


> Arguing with Fanboy is like fighting with a pig in the mud. After a while you realise that you are getting dirty but pig is actually enjoying it



Well it is for morons like you. read it twice


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



CadCrazy said:


> Well it is for morons like you. read it twice




Out of wit, eh?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

freeeezeee

S.d.f.u


----------



## vish786 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

MehulVed looks like uncle among the kids !


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



dOm1naTOr said:


> freeeezeee
> 
> S.d.f.u



Again this is for you


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



vish786 said:


> MehulVed looks like uncle among the kids !


Is it so aunty jee?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



kalpik said:


> Is it so aunty jee?


Yeh Digit mods ko kya hota ja raha hai. Kuch log spammer ban chuke han aur kuch log homo bante ja rahe hain

Almighty Plz save digit forum


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



CadCrazy said:


> Again this is for you


go *search* yourself
i dun wanna jump into mud....and find myself getting dirty


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



dOm1naTOr said:


> go *search* yourself
> i dun wanna jump into mud....and find myself getting dirty



Tried Google but not much of help

Kya main duniya ki bheer mein gum ho jaunga. Someone plz help me search myself


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

maybe u missed the mud
lol
try there too


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

@ narangz: rofl.. that was good one.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



dOm1naTOr said:


> maybe u missed the *mud*
> lol
> try there too



No its your fav place , your own swimming pool. Enjoy there  
We hate getting dirty


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Ahhh man.. I am 20 too and I still look like a 14 year old. 
These guys look like 25+


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



CadCrazy said:


> Yeh Digit mods ko kya hota ja raha hai. Kuch log spammer ban chuke han aur kuch log homo bante ja rahe hain
> 
> Almighty Plz save digit forum


Watch what you say..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



kalpik said:


> Watch what you say..



ooooooooo Now you got sherioush


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

maybe coz u seems to be too phoolishhh
in ur replys


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



dOm1naTOr said:


> maybe coz u seems to be too coolishhh
> in ur replys


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Stop it guys, please. We had a li'l fun, now don't lead it something else.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

yup, me love peace


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



dOm1naTOr said:


> maybe coz u seems to be too phoolishhh
> in ur replys



+1

I'm really pissed off with his replies.. have at post #21 and #22 here: 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92906&page=2

he is completely out of mind..

P.S: ~ Peace ~


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

OK, coming back to the topic, I was thinking like Manan is lil fat (at least the pics in his blog shows so ?) Goobi is always fun, have seen his pic before. Other three, I am seeing for the first time. 

New Mod is in kinda serious mood ?   I mean Pathik in that photo.


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Yeah I've seen Milind, Manan & Preshit but Manan looks somewhat different in this picture. 

Yeah Pathik seems to be thinking- "Damn! I am here and missing out banning some spammers"


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Sooory kids(except Naranz ). Agar jane anjane mujh se koe galati ho gayi to Chota Uncle samajh ke mujhe maaf kat do


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

OMG!!! .. MEHUL CUT HIS HAIR!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

wow!! these guys r no where near wat I imagined they would be like......especially Pathik


----------



## iinfi (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

good one .. next time we will meet in Digit Office in Nerul n not call these guys ...
Mehul can reach anywhere coz he has a big pulsar!!!! 

btw this thread looks like a chat room instead of a forum .. look at the post times phew !!!

!!! raw is war !!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

oh! Mehul is the pulsar guy in digit IRC, nah??


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

ok we have the before pic.. where is the after pics? .. I mean mac boys , win boy and lin boys in one place.. and I dont see any brused eye? ho come on .. .


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Charan said:


> ok we have the before pic.. where is the after pics? .. I mean mac boys , win boy and lin boys in one place.. and I dont see any brused eye? ho come on .. .







CadCrazy said:


> 3 Hardcore Fanboyz together
> 
> Es meeting ke bad kya hua ? Bhai tum logo ne ek dusare ke kapde to nahin phad diye


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



narangz said:


> Yeah Pathik seems to be thinking- "Damn! I am here and missing out banning some spammers"


He almost snatched Preshit's iPhone for browsing and posting/moderating the forum.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Charan said:


> ok we have the before pic.. where is the after pics? .. I mean mac boys , win boy and lin boys in one place.. and I dont see any brused eye? ho come on .. .




I have one pic with two linboys and one winboy.. shall I post it ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Gigacore said:


> I have one pic with a two linboys and one winboy.. shall I post it ?



who is the winboy?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

I'm wondering one thing...

wtf.. how can Mehul don "winter" wear in Mumbai??!!!  omg.. lol...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

only boyzzzzzz.
no galz??


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

lol.....

@iMav

wat do u guys do now??..I mean profession......u guys seems always in digit forum


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

ye log to raato raat hero ban gaye.. 
kool pic


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Charan said:


> who is the winboy?


Yeah.. he's WinUncle!!  haha....


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Charan said:


> who is the winboy?



*tinyurl.com/6opamr


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



infra_red_dude said:


> Yeah.. he's WinUncle!!  haha....





Gigacore said:


> *tinyurl.com/6opamr


Pls do not go offtopic


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Had seen Manan, goobi and mehul....Why is Pathik making a face like that


----------



## Pathik (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Actually I was in a thinking stance cos I really was wondering what we were discussing.
How much Goobi drinks. Was he drunk today? 
Manan and Mehul discussing Linux.
Why the chick on the next table had huge icons on her Macbook?
Me, Preshit, Manan weighing the iPhone vs 6600 and e50. 
And much more which aint appropriate. 
BTW, Normal people play air hockey on their table, we played it over the whole game zone, thanks to Goobi's powerful air borne shots .


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Wth happened to Hemul's hair ..  .. Didnt know about this meet or wouldve tried to come .. Tried searching for old mumbai meet pics .. seems they are all pruned .. Maybe I'll be having some backup on my old pc .. Or maybe Corny have a back up ...?


Goobi is staying in Bbay these days ..?


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



it_waaznt_me said:


> Or maybe Corny have a back up ...?


Corny does have backups. 

Here you go:

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/2006/Digit Meet/dm4_01.jpg  
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/2006/Digit Meet/dm4_02.jpg​*img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/2006/Digit Meet/dm4_03.jpg
 *img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/2006/Digit Meet/dm4_04.jpg
 *img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/2006/Digit Meet/dm4_05.jpg


Hmmm... I might've come to the meet had I known two days ago (probably would've dragged Bat along too). 

But I booked myself a ticket for Kung Foo Panda on Sunday and saw it yesterday.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



din said:


> LOL you never miss a chance


Oh well. He even said that his Nokia 6600 is better than iPhone 

Jab bulao toh koi nahin aata. Is baar nahin bataya toh 10 log aa gaye ki humko bulaya kyun nahin!


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



sreevirus said:


> Corny does have backups.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...



yeh to sab bade bade log hain... i m just 22 ... will look so small in front of em..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

I think we have quite a few people in Bangalore to do such a meet. How about meeting at some place here ?

Me
Charan
Santosh
Anirudh
Hitty

who else ?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Hitty wont come.. (he is secretly a girl.. he (she?) doesnt want to reveal his (her?) identity)


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

^I think so too 

 And Pathik looks like a kid.
 Temme the truth Mehul,Manan,Goobi,Preshit : did you guys end up teasing him?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

who was the 6th guy who took the picture..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

maybe the chick with the macbook, and thats how they knew bout the icons


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



kalpik said:


> Hitty wont come.. (he is secretly a girl.. he (she?) doesnt want to reveal his (her?) identity)


OMG lol wtf?! Atleast call me camera shy, but a girl?? 

And with the eminent power and water stoppage for the next few days, Bangalore is a mess!, forget the meet, I can't even look myself in the mirror!

Pathik no wonder you a got a hulk in the avatar, reflects your offline life, tell me, do you and Manan eat too much?


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Hitboxx said:


> OMG lol wtf?!



no he is not she 



MetalheadGautham said:


> I think we have quite a few people in Bangalore to do such a meet. How about meeting at some place here ?
> 
> Me
> Charan
> ...



ZOMG, I'll have to replace pathik's place


----------



## narangz (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



iMav said:


> He almost snatched Preshit's iPhone for browsing and posting/moderating the forum.



LOL! I knew it  

Milind must have trained his eyes on the Mac errr the girl


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



ray|raven said:


> And Pathik looks like a kid.
> Temme the truth Mehul,Manan,Goobi,Preshit : did you guys end up teasing him?


Na, he is a mod.


hellknight said:


> who was the 6th guy who took the picture..


Milind's friend, who apparently Milind & Preshit together brain washed and Preshit sold him his Mac Mini.


dOm1naTOr said:


> maybe the chick with the macbook, and thats how they knew bout the icons


Goobi, wasn't able to see the chick, Preshit was the one who figured outthe icon size.


Hitboxx said:


> tell me, do you and Manan eat too much?


Idon't eat too much, don't know about Pathik.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Pathik must be thinking, when would I get a chance to go on forums and make my posts 10K +...  That's what I can sense from his expression. 

Bura phassa


----------



## Pathik (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

 @ Cooly

BTW, Hitty dont get me angry, I may transform. Bruce banner was lanky too. 

Ray, lagta hai I ll have to start it here too. 

```
/me slaps ray|rayen
```


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Pathik said:


> Ray, lagta hai I ll have to start it here too.
> 
> ```
> /me slaps ray|rayen
> ```


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



MetalheadGautham said:


> I think we have quite a few people in Bangalore to do such a meet. How about meeting at some place here ?
> 
> Me
> ,Charan
> ...


SuperBluez  B'lore is my Metropolis now.

But right now i'm in a place hotter than Apokalipse... Chennai.
That too, in the outskirts, 1.5hr from central. No gaadi of my own. Miserable.
3weeks to go.

So, next month (around aug 20th) i'm ready 4 a b'lore meet.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



infra_red_dude said:


> wtf.. how can Mehul don "winter" wear in Mumbai??!!!  omg.. lol...


 Helps when I am riding back home at late night. And anyway that shirt isn't as bad as it seems.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

ehh , i was in chennai from 2-6 th july and 7-10 th july in B'lore , should have called na ..........


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

BTW, I think Preshit's got a couple of more pics of us playing Air Hockey all over the game parlor. The mod Macboy went crazy and started smacking the puck all over the damn place.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

^Post them too.


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

phew pics ?


----------



## slugger (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Mehul wearing a turtleneck in Mumbai  ...r u still alive? not dead from a heatstroke or dehydration [jk]

I was amlost expecting Pathik to look like the Hulk


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



slugger said:


> I was amlost expecting Pathik to look like the Hulk


I think he was batman during the meet


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

@slugger
so have u seen hulk for real?


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Here are some pics from earlier Mumbai meets  These meets have given me a lot in life. Two of the guys appearing in pics below are now business partners 

All the pics are of different meets.

*Meet No. 1 - 21st August 2005*
*www.mailnspace.com/forforum/digitmeets/dm1.jpg


*Meet No. 2 - 18th Septempber 2005*
*www.mailnspace.com/forforum/digitmeets/dm2.jpg


*Meet No. 3 - I have no info, no pics* 


*Meet No. 4 - 25th March 2006*
*www.mailnspace.com/forforum/digitmeets/dm4.jpg


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Who's who?


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Well, I am in first pic, extreme right


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

*www.mailnspace.com/forforum/digitmeets/dm2.jpg

is it Raaabo on the extreme right ?


----------



## din (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

I think ....

Raaabo (extreme rt) Deep in middile ? Is that Vinay on black T shirt ?


----------



## narangz (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

@tuxfan- Please write full names alongwith the digit forum ID so that we can know who's who. You can name them using the colour of shirts, just like iMav did in the first post.

Yeah looks like Raaabo on the right & Deep in the middle.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Let me try 
*Meet No. 4 - 25th March 2006*
*www.mailnspace.com/forforum/digitmeets/dm4.jpg

(L-R) GNUrag (Anurag Patel), it_waaznt_me (S. Shahab Jafri aka Batty), harish_talreja, Sourabh (Sourabh Kalantri), Deep (Deep Ganatra), mehulved (Mehul Ved - tech_your_future back then), theraven (Nimish Thakker), techno_funky (Atul Varaskar), Bhavik Shah, Ashnik, and me (sreevirus)
tuxfan took this pic.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/2006/Digit%20Meet/dm4_01.jpg

Clockwise, Starting from theraven on the Ferrari laptop, Sourabh, aadipa (Ashish Dilip Patil), me, Batty and techno_funky


I'll never forget it when I got the chance to say WOPANG!!! to batty in person.


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

I though Techno_funky will have a funky hair style.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Gigacore said:


> *www.mailnspace.com/forforum/digitmeets/dm2.jpg
> 
> is it Raaabo on the extreme right ?


Yep.. And if my memory is any good.. then

Anurag, Atul, Anand, Deep, Shahab, sree, harish, nimish and raaaaaaaaaaaaaabo 

Boy.. those were the days at digit forums.. those were the dayz... sigh...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

was raaabo an active member like us in those old days??


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



infra_red_dude said:


> Yep.. And if my memory is any good.. then
> 
> Anurag, Atul, Anand, Deep, Shahab, *sree*, harish, nimish and raaaaaaaaaaaaaabo


One mistake. I'm not there in this pic.  It's Sourabh, not me, to the right of bat.
I was only there in the 4th meet. But I do see bat a lot now, since he's just a 30 minutes bus+rickshaw ride away.



infra_red_dude said:


> Boy.. those were the days at digit forums.. those were the dayz... sigh...


SIGH... I know man. Those indeed were the days. Now, the yahoo conference rooms don't exist, and I don't get to say WOPANG!!! a lot these days either.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



infra_red_dude said:


> Boy.. those were the days at digit forums.. those were the dayz... sigh...


You're absolutely right, man!! It's a completely different place now. Many people seem to have moved on, like [deXter], ice et al. I hardly see any of the Digit crew around here nowadays, whereas in those days we'd come across so many of them - meera, saurabh etc.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



sreevirus said:


> SIGH... I know man. Those indeed were the days. Now, the yahoo conference rooms don't exist, and I don't get to say WOPANG!!! a lot these days either.


 
Yeah , once existed those daily yahoo conf's


----------



## iMav (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Well, on certain launch events (mostly Mac events) Yahoo! conferences are still held.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Hmm, I think we need a Delhi meet too now.


----------



## din (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Aaah those days. So I am not the only 'uncle' missing those days ! Many share the same feeling. Conf was fun then. Never even heard of personal attacks, Blind support, fanboyism, FUD etc those days !


----------



## zombie (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Lets have a meet in Bangalore. I will be in Bangalore for first 2 weeks of august. I have a Gypsy King at my disposal, so we can plan a weekend outing if everybody's schedule works out. What say ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

well, I would welcome a meet on August the Second, in forum mall perhaps ? I am currently trying to shed some tummy by cycling 100 KM each week. So I plan to cycle all the way from somewhere near Yashwanthpur till either National Market or SP Road or some other place to make some light purchases. Perhaps I could change my trip plan ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

_Guys lets have a Mumbai meetup again !!!_


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



MetalheadGautham said:


> well, I would welcome a meet on August the Second, in forum mall perhaps ? I am currently trying to shed some tummy by cycling 100 KM each week. So I plan to cycle all the way from somewhere near Yashwanthpur till either National Market or SP Road or some other place to make some light purchases. Perhaps I could change my trip plan ?



Do u live in yeshwantpur ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Cool G5 said:


> *Guys lets have a Mumbai meetup again !!!*


around 25th or 26th. Let something materialize we shall create a thread about it.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Woohoo! I'm back! The mumbai meetup was awesome! 

And I wholeheartedly apologise for not getting everyone in on this. I just didn't know how was from Mumbai. Came to know about Pathik the last moment and then PM'ed him. I even left a note in my siggy that one should contact me if one was in Mumbai + jobless.

I might be tripping back to Mumbai on the 25th and 26th so yeah, it might just be possible for another meet up of sorts. I could even get Small Cat along for easing the restlessness that some people were facing due to not being able to spam the forums.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



goobimama said:


> I could even get Small Cat along for easing the restlessness that some people were facing due to not being able to spam the forums.



LOL that'd be fun! We would finally get to see Ze Boat in action.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Here's my *Mobileme* picture gallery with some more pics of the event.

For more info in mobileme, visit apple.com/mobileme.


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Why not make MobileMe in bold with huge fonts? :roll:


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Nice idea pheasant. The changes have been carried out.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



goobimama said:


> Here's my *Mobileme* picture gallery with some more pics of the event.
> 
> For more info in mobileme, visit apple.com/mobileme.


I cannot open it on linux


----------



## din (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

What is with that Mac Mini changing hands ? ?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



kalpik said:


> I cannot open it on linux


Works for me on Firefox 2.0.0.14



din said:


> What is with that Mac Mini changing hands ? ?


The spread of macboy culture 
That's the ceremony to lure in new macboys


----------



## praka123 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

weird.


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



din said:


> What is with that Mac Mini changing hands ? ?


Well Preshit & Milind brain washed that innocent friend of Milind's into buying the Mac Mini. Preshit was selling his Mini which Milind's friend - Ediz bought.


----------



## din (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Oh I see Preshit's blog. Got it.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



iMav said:


> Well Preshit & Milind brain washed that innocent friend of Milind's into buying the Mac Mini. Preshit was selling his Mini which Milind's friend - Ediz bought.


Actually he was pretty much brainwashed since last year. In fact, he brainwashed his gf to buy a MacBook so he could use it. And now he has brainwashed Axel to sell his HP notebook and get a MacBook Pro. So yeah, he is pretty much capable of brainwashing me a second time as well…


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Wait a min, how come a musician friend of yours does not have a Mac?  Damn goobi, you make for a really bad salesman and I guess you have worked at a computer peripheral shop before


----------



## din (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Any others selling their mini, let me know


----------



## hullap (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



gx_saurav said:


> Hmm, I think we need a Delhi meet too now.


lol
r u serious? 
u wanna hang out with 2 15 year olds, 
an 18 year old drug taker 
and a badass mod?


----------



## zombie (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Blore brigade, I'll be deployed at Jindal Aluminium. If you guys like drinking then I can try and arrange something at AFS Yelhanka. Interested ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Gigacore said:


> Do u live in yeshwantpur ?


not exactly. I live somewhere near there, which is a 10 minute cycling distance from yeshwanthpur. I mentioned yeshwanthpur since its popular. where do YOU live ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

@Gautham & Giga.. lets discuss abt the meet here rather than in this thread.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



iMav said:


> around 25th or 26th. Let something materialize we shall create a thread about it.



How about August? July not suitable  too much work.



sreevirus said:


> Let me try
> *Meet No. 4 - 25th March 2006*
> 
> (L-R) GNUrag (Anurag Patel), it_waaznt_me (S. Shahab Jafri aka Batty), harish_talreja, Sourabh (Sourabh Kalantri), Deep (Deep Ganatra), mehulved (Mehul Ved - tech_your_future back then), theraven (Nimish Thakker), techno_funky (Atul Varaskar), Bhavik Shah, Ashnik, and me (sreevirus)
> ...



Good memory!  I was struggling with some names so didn't put them  This meet was attended my most number of people.


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Phukerz!!! Bola bhi nahi... :-\


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

@tux: 25th 26th cause, there is a Twitter meet & goobi is gonna be in town I guess
@Asfaq: Weren't you supposed to attend Startup Saturday? Well plans are to attend the twitter meet. Hoping you will be there.


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



iMav said:


> @Asfaq: Weren't you supposed to attend Startup Saturday? Well plans are to attend the twitter meet. Hoping you will be there.



Yeah I was, but then cousins dragged me to a family get together. The twitter meet?? *sly grin* It'll happen on the 6th of Aug, not 26th unfortunately. Trust me on this one  Lets plan a Digit meet before that. Lemmie talk to Raaabo and see if we can get it done in the Digit office or somewhere else in town.

Disclaimer: Am not promising anything about the Digit meeting being in the Digit office. Just a thought right now... will keep you guys posted on it.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Well if it's on the 6th then I guess we can meet on the 25th or 26th when goobi is in town.

On second thought goobi is no celeb, yeah he is the mod but who cares. So, we can plan something around next week-end?


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

@iMAV next weekend.. today.. who cares!!! i'll be there.. whenever u tell me!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Hey khadoos. I am a celebrity. So you better make sure you include me in the Mumbai meet. I'm there on the 25th, and leaving 26th evening. Let's do it on 26th then shall we? 

@asfaq: kya yaar…


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

 I'm cool with 26th.


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

^ hehe... theek hai, theek hai! Lets meet on the 26th then. Will try to get Raaabo and Fatty also into this.

Btw, I know from personal experience that the Bangy meet wont happen this time also! Ppl will back out at the last minute (nothing like rubbing it in )


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Okay so does anyone need anything from Goa? Anything that Goa is famous for?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Asfaq said:


> ^ hehe... theek hai, theek hai! Lets meet on the 26th then. Will try to get Raaabo and Fatty also into this.
> 
> Btw, I know from personal experience that the Bangy meet wont happen this time also! Ppl will back out at the last minute (nothing like rubbing it in )



Thats because bangy has most number of students. We get unexpected examination announcements .

Due to the same problem, I doubt I can attend tomorrow's linux meet in IISc which is so damn near to my house.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



goobimama said:


> Okay so does anyone need anything from Goa? Anything that Goa is famous for?


Blonde female tourists


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



iMav said:


> Blonde female tourists


Array yaar. This is not season time. So all I can get is Mumbai tourists…


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Thats because bangy has most number of students. We get unexpected examination announcements .
> 
> Due to the same problem, I doubt I can attend tomorrow's linux meet in IISc which is so damn near to my house.


*rolls eyes*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



iMav said:


> Blonde female tourists





goobimama said:


> Array yaar. This is not season time. So all I can get is Mumbai tourists…


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



goobimama said:


> So all I can get is Mumbai tourists…


Woh bhi chalegi  Something is better than nothing


----------



## Pat (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



iMav said:


> Woh bhi chalegi  Something is better than nothing



Despo case  Grant Road pe kaafi mil jayegi


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Pat said:


> Despo case  Grant Road pe kaafi mil jayegi


Arre baba sabko apne jaisa matt samajh  A nice cup of Ice Tea with some company does no harm   You perv!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

So who else is in? Gimme your contact details evil laugh so we could so that contacting when the time comes.


----------



## Pat (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



iMav said:


> Arre baba sabko apne jaisa matt samajh  A nice cup of Ice Tea with some company does no harm   You perv!



Apne jaisa samajhta toh Grant Road recommend nahi karta  Aur ye chics kya ek cup chaai ke liye Goa se Mumbai aayegi tere liye  Lol!


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Pat said:


> Aur ye chics kya ek cup chaai ke liye Goa se Mumbai aayegi tere liye  Lol!


l337 g33ks ke saath chai pe kaun nahi jayega


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



iMav said:


> l337 g33ks ke saath chai pe kaun nahi jayega


 lemie guess, u r single and a virgin... right?


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

iMav, get some 'good' camera this time 

I think only 1 or 2 photos were good from the last set - one was the mac mini exchange (of course, it will be clear), then the one you guys are all sitting.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

26,27th ! , I will be in Mumbai.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



din said:


> iMav, get some 'good' camera this time
> 
> I think only 1 or 2 photos were good from the last set - one was the mac mini exchange (of course, it will be clear), then the one you guys are all sitting.


iPhone  I did not say anything this time 

@Tarey: 26th!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



din said:


> iMav, get some 'good' camera this time
> 
> I think only 1 or 2 photos were good from the last set - one was the mac mini exchange (of course, it will be clear), then the one you guys are all sitting.


I will make sure I carry along a proper digicam this time. I thought these geeks would have something up their sleeve.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Asfaq said:


> lemie guess, u r single and a virgin... right?


heheh. And a lil despo too 

We can catch up some movie too. The Dark Knight or Hellboy 2.

And lets make this the official Mumbai Meetup thread.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Yep. We could watch Dark Knight. Pathik, make sure you resist watching it before. We don't want that 'I'm scared to watch it again' crap.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Asfaq said:


> lemie guess, u r single and a virgin... right?


partly right partly wrong  And yeah Pathik don't watch the movie and then say, "I have seen it. It's not such a good movie."

Well, this time not Inorbit, though it's pretty convinient for me, still some other place.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

No probs. I am gonna watch Dark Knight tomo. But this one I dont mind watching even ten times more. 
And kamino I just said that it wasnt worth a 2nd watch. Not that it was bad


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*

Dark knight on Sunday !!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 18, 2008)

grrrr...Dark Knight not out at inox. 

I have to go all th way to adlabs or FAME!!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

Be there or be banned   Bang on!


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

Ban ? huh, so cheap !


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey, I wanna come too…


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

Then come na? Why the long face?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 18, 2008)

I guess aryayush just came to his senses bout the Siliguri-->kolkata-->Mumbai and back thing and the 30k bonus that comes with it..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

Oops. btw I forgot the  smiley in the above post.


----------



## confused (Jul 18, 2008)

wont be in bombay on 26th........


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

@ Goobi ban him for 2 weeks.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 18, 2008)

Keep it somewhere in Bandra or some such place this time.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 18, 2008)

Bandra Band stand..... I wanna come too!!!!!

aur goobi... goa se KAAJU leke aana... yum


----------



## slugger (Jul 18, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> aur goobi... goa se KAAJU leke aana... yum



shudn't u have asked 4 sumthin *more useful* 

LOL!!! look who turns up when u go lookin 4 sum *Urrack*


----------



## narangz (Jul 18, 2008)

Who changed the title to get banned thingy?


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 18, 2008)

slugger said:


> shudn't u have asked 4 sumthin *more useful*
> 
> LOL!!! look who turns up when u go lookin 4 sum *Urrack*



hmm actually u r right...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2008)

Its offday for college


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll be there. By tomorrow, I'll cancel out all other plans for 26th. And if the meet is in the Digit office (ie, in Navi Mumbai), the merrier (and closer) for me (and batty). 



Offtopic: I saw The Dark Knight today. PHUCKIN' AWESOME! The only thing that that makes me sad is that, if there is a sequel to this, Heath Ledger's Joker will be sorely missed. Man he was a maniac. Award winning performance. He just stole the whole show. ALL YOU PEOPLE, _*DON'T MISS IT**!!!*_


----------



## tgpraveen (Jul 19, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Offtopic: I saw The Dark Knight today. PHUCKIN' AWESOME! The only thing that that makes me sad is that, if there is a sequel to this, Heath Ledger's Joker will be sorely missed. Man he was a maniac. Award winning performance. He just stole the whole show. ALL YOU PEOPLE, _*DON'T MISS IT**!!!*_


totally agree on ur point there

whre r u keeping it? i might come? am in mumbai now.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 19, 2008)

26th .. Hmm.. Saturday .. ... Hmmm ... If its in Navi Mumbai then I'll try to attend ..  Digit office is in Turbhe right ..?? Or we can meet at Raghuleela in Vashi ..


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep... Raghuleela's good. There's a bowling alley and bump-em cars, and the table hockey's there of course. Batty will bear the expenses.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 19, 2008)

Or someone who's got Siemen's power .. ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 19, 2008)

Dudes, Navi Mumbai! No way man! It's like another town all together!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ Thats why .. Away from smelly crowded crushing Bbay ..


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> Dudes, Navi Mumbai! No way man! It's like another town all together!


Aw c'mon yaar. It's always been in Mumbai. Mumbai is cliché now. Navi Mumbai is where the buzz is, and its a hell lot cleaner. Abe ek trip maar yaar. Sehat ke liye achha hoga.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

slugger said:


> shudn't u have asked 4 sumthin *more useful*
> 
> LOL!!! look who turns up when u go lookin 4 sum *Urrack*


Btw, Kaju is the same as Feni. So Mr. Jal was bang on. If anyone wants this stuff for real, let me know. No urrack these days though. Its only for the three summer months.

And nice to see so many g33ks turning up for the meetup!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2008)

guyzzzz...........pls tell me the venue and time.........
I'll try to come...........


----------



## iMav (Jul 19, 2008)

Guys any station on the Western Line  Please


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

I am feeling jealous of you Mumbai guys.


----------



## confused (Jul 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> Guys any station on the Western Line  Please


well i am from andheri



narangz said:


> I am feeling jealous of you Mumbai guys.


guess soon i too, will feel the same way...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> Guys any station on the Western Line  Please



ha, western line rakho na


----------



## mehulved (Jul 19, 2008)

Fine keep it in the town side, both the parties will have to travel the same amount.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 19, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Fine keep it in the town side, both the parties will have to travel the same amount.



 That will be great! I will at least try to join in for some time. Sub-urbs no chance 




it_waaznt_me said:


> 26th .. Hmm.. Saturday .. ... Hmmm ... If its in Navi Mumbai then I'll try to attend .. Digit office is in Turbhe right ..?? Or we can meet at Raghuleela in Vashi ..



   I am gonna beat this guy up in the next meet if this meet is in Vashi


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

Batty and tuxfan. You guys gotta make it somehow! This is going to be a legendary meet! No excuses this time. Now while I cannot ban it_wasnt_me, I sure as hell can give tuxfan the boot


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 19, 2008)

I clicked on a link more than 4 yrs ago. I think I will have to click on it again due to a Hitler's follower!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/register.php 

Save me from clicking that link  meet in South Mumbai. That way I will have some hope of making it - at least for some time!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 19, 2008)

can't come all the way from Himachal to Mumbai.. sorry guys.. and secondly I've a broken leg too


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2008)

^^reasonable excuse


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ Hey you can join them in Mumbai. Join them or face goobi's wrath 

Pssstt- @Goobi- He lives in Pune


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 20, 2008)

Preshit (Rocker beard) actually its goatie beard.the guy rocks


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

Awright. I've booked my ticket. Arriving on the 25th morning for something. Then the geek meet on 26th. Then back on 27th.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 20, 2008)

tuxfan said:


> That will be great! I will at least try to join in for some time. Sub-urbs no chance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muahahhaa ...  .. Gurukul ki hawayen ab palat gayien hain Guruji ..  .. 

Why not come to a pollution free, less crowded place for such meet .. Instead of getting crushed in Mumbai locals trying to reach whatever place or searching "Linking Park" .. 



goobimama said:


> Awright. I've booked my ticket. Arriving on the 25th morning for something. Then the geek meet on 26th. Then back on 27th.



Aaaila .. They sell tickets for standing on the door ..???  Where you gonna stay in Mumbai ..??


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure. Either Mahim with Grandprix or in Kandevli with ze boys.


----------



## iMav (Jul 20, 2008)

Then it is decided that the meet will be somewhere in Bombay at some destination on the Western Line. Period.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 21, 2008)

Wont be able to come if its on Western Line ..


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

_stoopeed ida_: shud plan a live webcast of the meet [incl the planned muvee watchin ]

nobody misses n e thin


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

slugger said:


> _stoopeed ida_: shud plan a live webcast of the meet [incl the planned muvee watchin ]
> 
> nobody misses n e thin


Hmm. We'll need a high speed broadband connection for that. And whoever doesn't watch the live webcast, is banned! 

(What's with me and banning?!)



it_waaznt_me said:


> Wont be able to come if its on Western Line ..


Now all these lines and such make absolutely no sense to me so you boys better come up with a solution for the problem. 

Also, the event I was supposed to come for has been cancelled, so I'm pretty much coming exclusively for the meet, and Dark Knight (not showing in Goa).


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

OK, dono compromise karke town side aa jao. No ladai jaagda.


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

@goobimama

+1 on the ban


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think we should so the fund raising thing one again.
Please donate for my flight fare. >.<


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

mehulved said:


> OK, dono compromise karke town side aa jao. No ladai jaagda.


Churchgate bhi chalega. But I don't know any good hangout place there.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

Sit at chowpatty and eat Bhel Puri 
If you want to go to malls then hardly any mall in town side, let alone good one. We can watch TDK at Sterling or something. There's Barista and McD nearby, if people decide to go for some eating and drinking.



amitava82 said:


> I think we should so the fund raising thing one again.
> Please donate for my flight fare. >.<


 /me donates some gratitude towards amitava.


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Sit at chowpatty and eat Bhel Puri
> If you want to go to malls then hardly any mall in town side, let alone good one. We can watch TDK at Sterling or something. There's Barista and McD nearby, if people decide to go for some eating and drinking.


Kahan gaye sab? I'm cool with the movie, McD's & CCD (no Barista, it unanimously sucks)


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

well I am not sure if there's a CCD around, except for the one inside PlanetM which is about 10 mins walk from McD.


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

Now where is everyone? Goobi, start handing out 2 day bans to everyone who said they want to attend the meet and now are nowhere to be seen.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2008)

Vashi mat jao re bhai log, I will be coming from Pune. I think going Vashi is like crossing Mumbai (confused !) .

Findd a convenient spot, people are important place is not .


----------



## krazzy (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm coming too.  I live in Vile Parle. Choose some place close to vile-parle.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> Now where is everyone? Goobi, start handing out 2 day bans to everyone who said they want to attend the meet and now are nowhere to be seen.


Isn't 2 days a little too linient? I was thinking more like 30 days or so would do the trick. After all, the offending member is going against the brotherhood. Which is almost like murder.


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Isn't 2 days a little too linient? I was thinking more like 30 days or so would do the trick. After all, the offending member is going against the brotherhood. Which is almost like murder.


Now, that you have talked about the brotherhood, I cannot refute it.



tarey_g said:


> Vashi mat jao re bhai log, I will be coming from Pune. I think going Vashi is like crossing Mumbai (confused !) .
> 
> Findd a convenient spot, people are important place is not .


YOu will cross Vashi and then come to Bombay if you come via the Express Way. New Bombay comes first and then Bombay.



krazzy said:


> I'm coming too.  I live in Vile Parle. Choose some place close to vile-parle.


I'd love that too  But, let's see what others have to say about Churchgate or BC.


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 21, 2008)

OK!! since there are too many people wanting to come now, we'll have the meet somewhere in Bandra... its centrally located. What say?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2008)

> YOu will cross Vashi and then come to Bombay if you come via the Express Way. New Bombay comes first and then Bombay.



Oh .... K


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

Common you Mumbaikars. I'm coming all the way from Goa, cause I can't cancel due to me bringing the brotherhood into the picture (why did I have to do that!). I'm sure you'll can settle the matter peacefully.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2008)

Milind is right, think of guys like us. I am coming frm pune . Settle for one location.


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

This time it is going to be beyond Bandra, now how much depends on these guys, from what I think, Mehul, me, Pathik, Preshit, Asfaq, Krazy are cool with Bandra or BC or Churchgate. Now someone call the others to decide.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

Arre I have suggested such a nice median so you mods don't appear mean to anybody. Keep it at the town side so it's a good compromise for everybody.


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, Bombay Central ya Churchgate


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2008)

Conduct a poll with the available options.


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah poll is the only solution for you guys now


----------



## praka123 (Jul 21, 2008)

any plan for a south india meet at some city in south  banglore or madras or wherever! atleast south wont bash FOSS na  (J/K ing) . Gigacore Ellindre Neevo?


----------



## din (Jul 21, 2008)

[Hijacking thread]

Prakash, what about Cochin ? I think there are at least 6 members.

[/Hijacking thread]


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> any plan for a south india meet at some city in south  banglore or madras or wherever! atleast south wont bash FOSS na  (J/K ing) . Gigacore Ellindre Neevo?


 
This dude is Impossible !! 
Arey bhai tera FOSS, apple ,MS etc kabi to side me rakh !!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 21, 2008)

@Din: we dont have hang-outs in cochin as these ppl got in banglore,madras or coimbatore etc .where do we arrange such a meet?  
@Tarey : first take this thing called "Nellikka Thalam " and come back.it is something called precompiled notions that you have against me


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ I can not take something i can't understand 'Nellikka Thalam' ? I know Hindi, Marathi and English. 

You have built up your reputation/image on what you post in the forum. Don't blame me, I just want you to keep it cool atleast here, don't give others chance to ruin this thread. Nothing else.


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

@Tarey: Ignorance is bliss 

Anyway, @Mehul please mention some theater in town that we could nuke. Also, if sree and others could mention what their prospective plans are, then we could poll and come to a conclusion.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ iMav, and you dont start here  .


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 21, 2008)

Western pe anywhereee,


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

I have sent PMs to 15 guys other than me & goobi. Let's see who all comes.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

We can go to sterling cineplex, they're screening TDk - *www.google.com/movies?hl=en&near=mumbai&sort=1&tid=ff8eb70c36c638c8
I will go look for CCD today. McD is there for sure and next to it is a huge line of pirated CD/DVD sellers. So, those looking for some pirated stuff can bring in their cash.
Porn available too


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> I have sent PMs to 15 guys other than me & goobi. Let's see who all comes.



Got ur PM, Thanx. I'm ready to meet anywhere. I'm too excited to meet another living Digit reader 

Location: Churchgate is kool choice. Nariman point, pizza hangouts, (no idea abt malls at this place) and Metro adlabs near by. But one question, Saturday=holiday=more people to theaters=less chance to get more than 10 tickets of a movie.


P.S. I'll try my best to come if and only if my boss doesn't call to office



mehulved said:


> We can go to sterling cineplex, they're screening TDk - *www.google.com/movies?hl=en&near=mumbai&sort=1&tid=ff8eb70c36c638c8
> I will go look for CCD today. McD is there for sure and next to it is a huge line of pirated CD/DVD sellers. So, those looking for some pirated stuff can bring in their cash.
> Porn available too



Why lure people in name of something else..........if anyone comes we can always show him the best place for "those" things.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 21, 2008)

hey thanks for the PM ... i had see this thread b4.
i m not sure i can make it. if i m coming i will let you know by Friday nite...


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Why lure people in name of something else..........if anyone comes we can always show him the best place for "those" things.


I never even thought about it that way. Maybe cos I don't have such a corrupt mind.
BTW, there are bookstores too, in case people are looking to buy books.
And, there's a CCD opposite McD and there's a Pizza Hut and Subway in the area.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2008)

^ hi, I had no intention to insult u...........but.........ur fine prints just caught my eyes and........I thought its not a good idea to mention these here..........when anyone comes we can easily show them

Yeah..........there's a treasure of bookz.........those of us who likes to read would love d place....

~PEACE~


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

> ~PEACE~


There better be. 

So what have the Mumbaikars decided? Where do we meet up then?


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, most prolly Bombay Central or Bandra.  I had sent messages to 15 and only 5 replied.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 21, 2008)

wtf? this thread is still not locked?
reporting. 
hehe. just kidding.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 21, 2008)

^^you know you are more interesting when you are drunk!


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^you know you are more interesting when you are drunk!


That's so phucking gay!


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys. How about you people come online on yahell and we'll just make a decision about the location and stuff...

My id is corny_anna


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

26th meet list on first page.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> Sree (Churchgate or Bandra, I guess)


Dude, I can also come anywhere. I'm equally jobless. Just tell me how to get wherever it is.


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

[pj]
y dont u all meet in a local train. it goes to every part of Mumbai [w/o gettin technical]
[/pj]


----------



## mehulved (Jul 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> Mehul (he wants Churchgate, but I guess will even come to Bandra)


Abe I myself proposed bandra in the first place 



iMav said:


> Jal_Desai (prefers Band Stand, but he can come to Bandra)


  bandstand is in bandra only


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

mehulved said:


> bandstand is in bandra only


I meant any other place in Bandra.

So I guess Bandra is getting consensus. Asfaq and otehrs?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2008)

Bandra is allright with me........
Time yaar...it'l take a hell lot of time from Thane.............


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ Cool, added your name to the list, will decide on the time, I guess anywhere between 2 to 3


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 22, 2008)

Me can come anywhere on western , Bandra is cool wid me, me's college there


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

Why... So... Serious??? Ladies?


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

^^kiri kiri kiri kiri


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 22, 2008)

i think bandra is getting majority... phew! now we need each others contact numbers.. wat say?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> i think bandra is getting majority... phew! now we need each others contact numbers.. wat say?


How is it that I can never find that evil laugh when I soo need it?


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

Including Asfaq we have 10 confirmations for Bandra (list in post #1). Now, the time. I'd say 3:30 to 4. Considering people are coming from Thane too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2008)

Bandra mein kaha...........???
Make it BandStand everyone knows it...............and it would be easy to reach.........for who(me) doesn't know much abt bandra............

After gathering we can spread from there.........


----------



## mehulved (Jul 22, 2008)

What about the movie? Is TDK being screened anywhere in Bandra? I can't get anything related to bandra in google search. This is what I got - *www.google.com/movies?hl=en&near=m...b70d3388&sa=X&oi=showtimes&ct=movie-link&cd=1


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

^ G7.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 22, 2008)

then good.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



hullap said:


> lol
> r u serious?
> u wanna hang out with 2 15 year olds,
> an 18 year old drug taker
> and a badass mod?


Who druggist?
Btw I have met The_Devil_Himself and harryneopotter


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

> we can spread from there...


What exactly are we spreading? I didn't some up for some weird stuff I tell you.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 22, 2008)

+1 for Bandra.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 22, 2008)

I only know Bandstand in Bandra


----------



## mehulved (Jul 22, 2008)

Seems bandstand is fixed, so where at bandstand, it's quite a long stretch? Near the CCD/Barista area? Besides there aren't many landmarks I can recollect at Bandstand.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2008)

Bandra Fort at Bandra................quite spacious gather here 

uske bad.....kahi bhi chalo...........

For those who don't know (I know everyone knows.........firbhi..........)
a glimpse


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

Movie milega na vahaa se? I need to watch Dark Knight, cause it's not showing in Goa.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 22, 2008)

We will have to travel back towards S.V. Road for the movie. What are the show timings? If there's a 8:00 p.m. show we can leave from Bandstand at 7:00 p.m. and reach for the movie but we should buy tickets beforehand else I doubt if we'll get them.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Movie milega na vahaa se? I need to watch Dark Knight, cause it's not showing in Goa.



as far as my search results says, there is only Cinemax at bandra which is not showing Dark Night unfortunetly...............We may have to go to Metro Adlabs..........@CST

How abt changing the venue to Nariman pt. ?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

Btw, I'm chatting with my friend Mehul here. He says that the Oberoi Mall theatre at Goregaon is the best place to watch the movie. THX sound n all. And he knows some people there so we can get tickets (will be booked otherwise). What say? Is that really far from Bandra?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep. Your friend is right. Its newly opened so the tickets are also relatively cheap. But we wont need to book. We ll get them in current.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2008)

Map

It would take at max 45 min to reach Goregao........

Plan accordingly......


----------



## mehulved (Jul 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Btw, I'm chatting with my friend Mehul here. He says that the Oberoi Mall theatre at Goregaon is the best place to watch the movie. THX sound n all. And he knows some people there so we can get tickets (will be booked otherwise). What say? Is that really far from Bandra?


Goregaon is way too far from Bandra. Bandra is just after Mahim and you've travelled from Mahim to Goregaon.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey. I'm just poking around here. I don't know jack about Mumbai.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 22, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Goregaon is way too far from Bandra. Bandra is just after Mahim and you've travelled from Mahim to Goregaon.


Holy crap! Goregaon? I've only got one day man! And I'm coming from Panvel. Don't make me go on a Mumbai darshan.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2008)

^ buddy think about me...........it'll be a 360 degree round for me............

oh.................u r even takin to catch d movie @ 8PM+2.5 hrs=10.30+Diner(? u'll dine right?)=>11.30...........fir ghar jana hai ya..................


----------



## mehulved (Jul 22, 2008)

Confirm karo yaar ke G7 mein movie hain ya nahin?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Confirm karo yaar ke G7 mein movie hain ya nahin?



Address
Phone lagao....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

Oopsies. G7 doesnt have it maybe. What about Globus?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 22, 2008)

Ye Batman sabko mumbai darshan karwane wala hai .


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

Arre bhai log, Goregaon se pehle Andheri aata hai. And I have 15 screens at walking distance from my house  Apparently all of them are screening TDK. Andheri Bandra is max 35 mins (including solid traffic). Will search for Globus' schedule. Besides, I wasn't in favor of Bandra because it's sh!t when it comes to hang out. THere are no places to chill, other than stroll on band-stand or sit and have hookah or coffee.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 22, 2008)

If u r booking for tickets in advance then plz exclude me out... i have to catch train at 6PM or latest by 8 PM...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 22, 2008)

BAnstand is stupidest place, it has lost its value, I go there everyday for college, but its good only at nite bout after 9PM, at day time it sucks.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 22, 2008)

Checked the newspaper, TDK is being screened at Gem.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

I think I wont be able to come. My cousin is leaving for Amdocs, Pune and we have to work out some stuff together this friday + weekend. Will let you guys know soon.


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2008)

Aaah I can see goobi pressing the 'Ban' button of another mod


----------



## mehulved (Jul 22, 2008)

din said:


> Aaah I can see goobi pressing the 'Ban' button of another mod


Unfortunately, only admins can ban mods 
I sincerely request admins, on behalf of all the members of the forum, to ban Pathik for a month.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I think I wont be able to come. My cousin is leaving for Amdocs, Pune and we have to work out some stuff together this friday + weekend. Will let you guys know soon.



bas.............suru ho gaya na tum logo-ka natak...........  I think ab sabko moi na koi kam ana suru hoga..........


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

Pathik


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 22, 2008)

ppl are slipping away


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys please let us who all are going to come so that we can plan a location accordingly. Bandra is a bad place for movies, but I guess we can all crash at band-stand CCD. Then we shall see how things (time & discussion) go, then we shall plan a movie.

Band-Stand CCD @ 3:30 -4?


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ true..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't worry people. Pathik will be there. Cause if he isn't, he has another thing coming.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like goobi's gonna expose Pathik's dark secrets.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> Hey guys please let us who all are going to come so that we can plan a location accordingly. Bandra is a bad place for movies, but I guess we can all crash at band-stand CCD. Then we shall see how things (time & discussion) go, then we shall plan a movie.
> 
> Band-Stand CCD @ 3:30 -4?



hey I know only Bandra Fort at the place.............no idea abt CCDs..........how many CCDs are there.........where do I find u all.................??


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

Band stand pe chal towards Salman's bangla there is a CCD.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> Band stand pe chal towards Salman's bangla there is a CCD.



now................ur task comes to guide me to d "CCD" from station


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

Arre just reach band-stand and walk from one end to another, you will find it.  It's on the opposite side of the beach.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ Someone hit that CCD on google maps and give us the link.


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

OK guys spoke to Asfaq a few minutes ago and he suggested that we meet at McDOnalds on Link Rd. as there is only 1 McD's in Bandra but many CCDs. SO to avoid confusion we can crash there. Will put up a map shortly. I think that would be a better option. We can decide to go beach side if we want, it's hardly 15 mins I guess.


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 23, 2008)

Spoke to iMAV... far too many CCDs in the area... everyone come to McDonalds on Linking Road. There is one and its right opposite (the now defunct) KFC... so there. Be there or be banned. Raaabo and FatBeing also plan on coming


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ That CCD is just opposite the beach. I know that place simple to find.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll be waving an "I'm an idiot!" green flag!


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ That CCD is just opposite the beach. I know that place simple to find.


Arre McD's is better, sab confuse ho rahe hain.


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'll be waving an "I'm an idiot!" green flag!



goody... i'll take fugly snaps with phone cam


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

Guys I am bad with directions but know the only McD's at Bandra near KFC and also the CCD on Carter Rd. Reach the fugging hell where u want to and let me know.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

> Raaabo and FatBeing also plan on coming


Don't mention this aloud. Cause people might get clubs and hockey sticks along! But oh goody that they're coming as well.


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 23, 2008)

^ lol... (hint: change topic.. quick)


----------



## slugger (Jul 23, 2008)

Asfaq said:


> Raaabo and FatBeing also plan on coming



get them to sponsor the meet incl muvee [on behalf of digit]


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ The only type of movies that digit sponsors is those old 1930s movies that are long since 'open source'.


----------



## slugger (Jul 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ The only type of movies that digit sponsors is those old 1930s movies that are long since 'open source'.



how true


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmm. Interesting, I was planning on bringing some hockey sticks and some friends to finish off the wise-asses on the forum once and for all.

Anyway, I'm always open for a fight, so you can try. You *will lose*, but you can try 

Plus I think I'll come alone, what with all the spamming I see here, all of you probably only have muscles in your fingers


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 23, 2008)

^ +1 

Now all of you... please SHUT UP. The objective of the meet is to interact with people offline. Sheesh... coming back to topic, is 12pm OK with everyone? Lets keep it 12, so that even if anyone is late, th others are not waiting on empty stomachs... what say?


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

12 would be a bit early I guess. It's a Saturday, won't get up early enough to make it at 12.

McD's is final then?


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 23, 2008)

MacD is final, yes. People, decide on a time quickly. I'll be off the internet for a few hours now, so when i log back on at night i want to know what time are we meeting at MacD... OK?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'll be waving an "I'm an idiot!" green flag!





Asfaq said:


> goody... i'll take fugly snaps with phone cam


Good idea, I will wear a T-Shirt with geek written on it 

Let's meet up at 2:00 rather. McD isn't a nice place to have lunch. And those coming for the movie come at 1:45 so we have extra time to go and book the tickets while others arrive. Last mins pe tickets ka intezaam nahin hua toh bechara goobi


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

My latest tweet: 


			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Warning: massive pimple developing on face. Digit members coming to the meet take adequate precautions.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

^^If I was comming you would have had competition


----------



## mehulved (Jul 23, 2008)

And now that the admins are coming too, I hope Pathik is banned if he remains absent.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 23, 2008)

2:00 will be good time , as it wont be possible for me to reach mumbai at 12:00 from pune .


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> 2:00 will be good time , as it wont be possible for me to reach mumbai at 12:00 from pune .


No issues we intend to spend some time at McD's.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 23, 2008)

@iMav, can u tell the exact location of McD in Bandra... i have visited bandra very few times...so some directions required.. plz mention the road too


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> @iMav, can u tell the exact location of McD in Bandra... i have visited bandra very few times...so some directions required.. plz mention the road too



Same question here too
And iMav can u plz PM ur name and contact...........


----------



## hullap (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Think Digit Bombay Meet Pic*



Sunny1211993 said:


> I have met The_Devil_Himself and harryneopotter


you've told me the same phrase like a 1000 times on IM


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2008)

off topic

*Lewis Hamilton to visit Mumbai on 24th July*



> Fresh from his back-to-back title victories at Silverstone and Hockenheim, Germany earlier this month, British race sensation and 2008 Grand Prix leader Lewis Hamilton is to visit Mumbai for a promotional tour on July 24.
> 
> The 23-year-old Vodafone McLaren Mercedes team's red hot property, who has scorched the tracks in only his second year in Formula One, would be seen driving a go kart for a lap at the Hakone track in Powai, according to sources connected with organising his visit to India.
> 
> ...



*www.expressindia.com/latest-news/F-1-leader-Lewis-Hamilton-to-visit-Mumbai/338915/


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 23, 2008)

Just confirming again: me will be there. Juuust inform me the timing.



PS: Raaabo getting delusional with age?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 24, 2008)

And batty it's linking road and not linkin park, somebody please accompany him, and keep him away from the rickshaw drivers.



sreevirus said:


> PS: Raaabo getting delusional with age?


No, just senile


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 24, 2008)

mehulved said:


> And batty it's linking road and not linkin park, somebody please accompany him, and keep him away from the rickshaw drivers.


He's giving all the indications of not coming. I've been trying to convince the bat to come since a while, I even fabricated some alibis for him that he could give to his boss, but I've been failing miserably. Anyone who wants the bat to come, start spamming him (PM, IM, mail, twitter, etc)


----------



## mehulved (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess just a ban would do?


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 24, 2008)

He's still a mod yaar. We could bash him up personally though (well, probably you could, but I can help).


----------



## mehulved (Jul 24, 2008)

I am sure admins can ban the mods. We will all stand over admin's heads with our weapons, commanding them to ban all absentees


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> @iMav, can u tell the exact location of McD in Bandra... i have visited bandra very few times...so some directions required.. plz mention the road too





rhitwick said:


> Same question here too


Bandra linking oad. opposite KFC. I am horrible with directions. But if you Thadomal Shahani college it's walking from there. THe college is also called TSEC - THadomal Sahani Engg College


jal_desai said:


> And iMav can u plz PM ur name and contact...........


 COnsider it done.


sreevirus said:


> PS: Raaabo getting delusional with age?


He wants to meet the guys who give him sleepless nights and night mares.



mehulved said:


> And batty it's linking road and not linkin park, somebody please accompany him, and keep him away from the rickshaw drivers.


Linkin Park 


sreevirus said:


> He's still a mod yaar. We could bash him up personally though (well, probably you could, but I can help).


We have Raaabo coming so even if he is a mod, he can't do anything.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> He wants to meet the guys who give him sleepless nights and night mares.


Pathik better watch out then. He's the numero uno spammer here, isn't he?

Too bad praka is in Kerala. Raaabo might've had something special in stock for him too. 




iMav said:


> We have Raaabo coming so even if he is a mod, he can't do anything.


If he doesn't we could use his own hockey sticks against him.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Pathik better watch out then. He's the numero uno spammer here, isn't he?
> 
> Too bad praka is in Kerala. Raaabo might've had something special in stock for him too.
> 
> ...


I wish I was in mumbai


----------



## mehulved (Jul 24, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Pathik better watch out then. He's the numero uno spammer here, isn't he?


Actually no, it's Metalheadgautham, just that he hasn't been around for that long. Pathik has ~8 posts per day compared to 10+ posts per day of MHG


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 24, 2008)

I should start being more active in the Chit Chat section. I didn't know we had such a friendly community in here. 

I'm all for the meet, only that I'll be coming in around ~2PM. 



ancientrites said:


> Preshit (Rocker beard) actually its goatie beard.the guy rocks



Uhh ?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

So its settled at a dozen geeks then? Cool!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Actually no, it's Metalheadgautham, just that he hasn't been around for that long. Pathik has ~8 posts per day compared to 10+ posts per day of MHG



anyone remember the 13 year old paranj who was ghosted off this forum ? he had 18 posts per day minimum


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2008)

Yea, I hope the dozen turn up. Who's getting a DSLR?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> Yea, I hope the dozen turn up. Who's getting a DSLR?


+1! We surely need a dSLR! If Mehul (@coolmel) is coming then he'll get his pro camera along. He's not sure about being in Mumbai on Saturday though. Anyone else have one of these?


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 24, 2008)

McD fixed right? at 2 pm?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

While the timing is set, we still haven't gotten confirmation from batty. People, flood his PM'box!


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 24, 2008)

Oye bat, you won't have to change three-four trains. Just catch a CST local to Wadala, then catch a train to Bandra from there. SIMPAL! 

You won't have to be afraid either. Main hoon na... 

----

So its 2 pm? Damn, I'd have to get up early then. Tough job for an insomniac like me.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 24, 2008)

I have 7mp Sony Cyber-shot (not the SLR type though, simple one). I think that should be sufficient. It can also detect faces. It would require all you guys to take a bath though for that feature to work.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

^^ My pimple is going to stand out then!


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ My pimple is going to stand out then!


 At least people won't mistake you for a girl


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ohh damn, Thank god I am here.

I will be there for the meet. 
At what time guys?

Will bring two of my friends who are also from forum.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2008)

@iMav...........wheres ur contact details??

anyone who knows MCD at d place plz give me ur contact details and...and........original name

I searched Google Map, it showed the college and KFC but not any MCD nearby.........did I miss something??
any links??


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

Array bhai. Just get off at the station, and ask the rick to take you to the McD's or KFCs. Its just a 5 minute ride by rick.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 25, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Oye bat, you won't have to change three-four trains. Just catch a CST local to Wadala, then catch a train to Bandra from there. SIMPAL!
> 
> You won't have to be afraid either. Main hoon na...
> 
> ...



Wokay .. I've applied for a leave on Saturday .. Now temme the timings .. And what if its raining ..


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 25, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Wokay .. I've applied for a leave on Saturday .. Now temme the timings .. And what if its raining ..


Ever heard of something called the umbrella?


----------



## Tech$oft (Jul 25, 2008)

hey me too there guys, so the meet is at bandra mcdnld's, gre==a==t 
Will be there for sure
No probs for u guys.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks to the mostly criminal type of novels I read, umbrella rings up a different bell in my head .. 

Anyway .. My point was what if trains get stalled (as they did for abt an hour between Vashi n Panvel ) .. I hope that wont happen but this is Mumbai and we are meeting on the legendry date ..


----------



## mehulved (Jul 25, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Thanks to the mostly criminal type of novels I read, umbrella rings up a different bell in my head ..
> 
> Anyway .. My point was what if trains get stalled (as they did for abt an hour between Vashi n Panvel ) .. I hope that wont happen but this is Mumbai and we are meeting on the legendry date ..


SBI ko bol ki tere liye special helicopter bheje.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> but this is Mumbai and we are meeting on the legendry date ..


Oh damn! I didn't realize that.


Tech$oft said:


> hey me too there guys, so the meet is at bandra mcdnld's, gre==a==t
> Will be there for sure


You're welcome to be a part of the historic meet.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2008)

Someone please reconfirm the *Time* and the *Venue*. I ll be there if I can beat time. And yea what about TDK? Where?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ WTF! How many times will you see TDK? I haven't even seen it once yet


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Someone please reconfirm the *Time* and the *Venue*. I ll be there if I can beat time. And yea what about TDK? Where?


First post mein dala hai. Bandra McDonald's opposite KFC @ 2. TDK ka dekhte hain.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Someone please reconfirm the *Time* and the *Venue*. I ll be there if I can beat time. And yea what about TDK? Where?


Arrey tu aa pehle. Dark Knight, Good Knight sab baad me sochenge.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

Holy moly. It has been pouring here for the last 24 hours straight, without a single pause. Hmm…


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

It's clear now. Hopefully it'll be tomorrow too.


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Holy moly. It has been pouring here for the last 24 hours straight, without a single pause. Hmm…



Are you in Bombay right now?


----------



## din (Jul 25, 2008)

Seems lot of people. Hmmm

/me getting jealous of these guys


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2008)

Arey TDK ka kuch to socho. Goobi is coming for that only.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hope rain doesn't ruin our meet. Another 26th July, trains jammed...


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

Phucking sh!t it's pouring cats & dogs


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

Good news boys! The rain has stopped and the sun is trying to poke its head out!


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

din said:


> /me getting jealous of these guys



Same here 

BTW- If you Bombay guys don't need the rain send the rain Gods here. We need it badly!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

Here it is raining bad!  BTW @din : kerala/south meet ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 25, 2008)

Its OK if it rains man
It will definitely (read:hopefully) not rain like this on 26th
Even if it does, you'll indoors naa....
I cant Come
Fcuking College (compulsory attendence) + Classes
Will be back at around 7.00 in evening


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

[stop hijacking]
You heard me!
[/stop hijacking]


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Good news boys! The rain has stopped and the sun is trying to poke its head out!


It's been raining since morning straight, hasn't stopped!



thewisecrab said:


> Its OK if it rains man
> It will definitely (read:hopefully) not rain like this on 26th
> Even if it does, you'll indoors naa....
> I cant Come
> ...


Bunk dude! Come by 3, that's fine.


----------



## din (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok, deleted lol.

@thewisecrab

Such a great event is happening, people are coming even from Goa, people like me are really jealous and you are not going ? ? Thats really bad.

Bunking class for few hrs is not a problem, go ahead


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 25, 2008)

No man 
I've got people who hound my every move  
Sigh....
I'll read about it when its posted ..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> No man
> I've got people who hound my every move
> Sigh....
> I'll read about it when its posted ..


This is going to be the biggest event since I was born. You got to be there. 

I just hope the rain has deterred many people from travelling by train so my RAC ticket gets confirmed


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 25, 2008)

@Mumbaiikars -  Dark clouds hovering in the skies. Will burst any moment.

@thewisecrab -  Even I am bunking my classes 
You don't get such opportunity evryday. Try to come, if possible.

BUNK BUNK BUNK !!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 25, 2008)

^^
Will try my level best dude....
No news of cloud burst man 
I hope I don't get banned though if I cant make it  
Still, fingers crossed
PS: I passed by the entire lot at Inorbit on that day


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Will try my level best dude....
> No news of cloud burst man
> I hope I don't get banned though if I cant make it
> ...


Thanks for the idea. You are definitely going bye-bye if you don't come. Now look who's hounding you!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2008)

Its raining heavily here..............I'm worried......

Start thinking about plan B...........


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 25, 2008)

BTW are we going for TDK? If so at what time? which theatre?


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I just hope the rain has deterred many people from travelling by train so my RAC ticket gets confirmed


You still don't have a ticket!



rhitwick said:


> Start thinking about plan B


Will wait till night and see how much it continues.



thewisecrab said:


> PS: I passed by the entire lot at Inorbit on that day


C'mon dude! Some of Bombay's nerdiest people are going to crash at McDonald's. It's definitely a historic day. I hope they don't back out due to rains.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 25, 2008)

Rain or No Rains... the meet is bound to happen. Brotherhood _ka sawaal hain_


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 25, 2008)

^Agar trains hi nahi chali toh log meet kaise karenge?

Woh toh pehle ki tarah sirf 5 log aayenge phir.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmm... Mumbai and its stupid trains. 

Anyway, I can stay right until Sunday evening. 

@iMav: Ticket hai re bhai. Just that it is RAC.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

I will be there, whether or not anyone else comes. Period.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> I will be there, whether or not anyone else comes. Period.


Ahem…


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> I will be there, whether or not anyone else comes. Period.



Looks like you have called your GF as a backup plan. 

Just Kidding man, hats off to ur spirits.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

Awright. These are gonna be my last words on this forum. Adios Bumigos! I'm (almost) outta here!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Awright. These are gonna be my last words on this forum. Adios Bumigos! I'm (almost) outta here!



Bon voyage.......

Wish to meet u tomorrow........


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay maybe just one last spam before I leave...


----------



## din (Jul 25, 2008)

And one final warning spam -

If you are planning to come back to Goa with those iPhone pics or blurred photos, stay in Mumbai itself. 

[/end of warning]


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Don't worry. I'll be taking my digicam with me.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 25, 2008)

good m any ppl now


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

Err… Just received a threat from Mom™ that if it is raining heavily tomorrow, then I won't be allowed to leave the house.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Err… Just received a threat from Mom™ that if it is raining heavily tomorrow, then I won't be allowed to leave the house.



and d day is also cursed.......
.......


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn! It's still raining!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 25, 2008)

And I've just been told that due to water logging, they might cut the power to the society.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 25, 2008)

**** raining heavily..

Guys the plan is there naa?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2008)

Good news....................rain stopped here.......


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

Man this rain is gonna phuck us all. Curse you Rain God®, curse you!!!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 25, 2008)

the rains are not stoppin!!! X(


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey........rain has stopped here at Thane............would u???

I've Cinemax near my home..........showing TDK........

any comments..........(without cursing me)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 25, 2008)

So whats Plan B ..  .. I heard that water has accumulated at Sion so trains are coming 45 minutes late .. Next step will be stoppage of trains .. Lemme try and find about bus route ..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2008)

Haha, I dont mind gettiing stranded somewhere if there is *cute* female company to go with it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Haha, I dont mind gettiing stranded somewhere if there is *cute* female company to go with it.



Hope for the best.........


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 25, 2008)

Will call you imav. Rains are not stopping Should i come or not  . confused !!!

Ppl come to Pune  , no rains here , damn


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Will call you imav. Rains are not stopping Should i come or not  . confused !!!
> 
> Ppl come to Pune  , no rains here , damn



Hey.........my Thane is nearer than ur Pune............Ppl come here............its not raining here..........stopped now..............TDK dikhaunga...........


@tare_g............buddy lets go 2 ur PUNE.....
Its raining heavily here.............seems it's not going to stop today..........


----------



## mehulved (Jul 25, 2008)

If there's flood, then Raaabo should send off boats around Mumbai to carry us to the venue.



Pathik said:


> Haha, I dont mind gettiing stranded somewhere if there is *cute* female company to go with it.


Don't worry she won't even look at you, or speak to you. And anyways you will be busy thinking about going home and spamming.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

why not every one head to some where north... palghar ?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 25, 2008)

Why not just come to South Mumbai, no flooding at all this side


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Abey aana toh yahan se hi padega na


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 25, 2008)

manan, send me ur contact number


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 25, 2008)

Great .. Now its raining here too ..  ..


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

Raining has stopped! Yay!


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 25, 2008)

it doesnt matter whether it rains or not but water should not get accumulated here and there... i hate tht... i hope drainage system is good in mumbai... lets see wat happens tomorrow.. i m all set


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 25, 2008)

Lousy rains here. I really really hope the trains are not stalled tomorrow.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 25, 2008)

Rain has stopped now. Let's see what tomorrow has in store.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 25, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Lousy rains here. I really really hope the trains are not stalled tomorrow.



 really.. i too hope the trains not get halted tomorrow.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> i hope drainage system is good in mumbai...



ROFLMAO


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2008)

guyz............bad newz.............its still raining in Thane...........and now heavily..........I've kept my fingers crossed.............


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

Cross your legs also.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2008)

ya sure............anyting.............will d rain stop??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay lemme check Plan B .. B for Bus .. 

Now tell me what should I put in Destination field : 

*www.bestundertaking.com/transport/index.htm

There are a lot of Bandra entries ... which one should I choose .. It seems I'll get 505 from here ..

[EDIT] Btw .. I wont be able to accompany you ppl for movie .. It will take 2 hrs to reach Bandra and the same time to get back too .. And if traffic is stuck, that time can increase too ... So no movie for me .


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2008)

latest update................rain stopped.................lets c wat morning brings 4 me............


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

yaar every 26th july ain't goin to be the same

dont worry the skies wud clear up and the sun shall start shining brightly tommorow just so that the Digit guys can meet


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 26, 2008)

it is 5:41 AM, my train is at 6:45 AM in the morning and I just had a quarrel with mom and dad regarding coming to Bandra due to phuckin rains... wat am i going to go inside a man-hole or wat?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Dont worry, man. The rains have come down to drizzles.

And everyone keep Manan informed of your status. And Manan, report to me. 
Over and out.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 26, 2008)

praka123 said:


> why not every one head to some where north... palghar ?



make it a little more north ... how bout Valsad?


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

It's raining here a bit now. (Man this thread has turned in to a Mumbai weather report.)


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

A Bit? It's raining Cats and Dogs here. It's already flooding outside my house.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

^ It's only raining a bit here. Actually it seems it'll stop now.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Cats and dogs here too. All roads are empty.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

It's not heavy rain here. Just drizzling. But not stopping. Going on continuously since morning.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

Which part of the city are you in?


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

Goobi has reached Bombay & the meet stays as scheduled. It's raining continuously, the news aren't covering it as yet, so the situation couldn't be as bad.


----------



## narangz (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope it stops raining & you guys meet as per schedule.

I am waiting for the meet coverage & photographs.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 26, 2008)

The rains hasnt stopped since last night here .. I am sure trains wouldve been stopped by now .. Will have to check about buses ..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2008)

Guyz.................its raining heavily here at Thane.................I just woke up and saw..............
I think I wont be able to come...............sorry.........
Even the power is gone...............so I may not be able to update my condition to u.............Njoy...........Have fun......


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Which part of the city are you in?


Vile Parle (East). You?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Crap. Its raining like hell. Where is Goobi now? with Preshit or his other friend?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

Not with me. He must be in Mahim.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

YAAY! The rains stopped here!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

Scheduled to leave Malad with Asfaq. I hope the rains don't get me (and my iPhone).


----------



## mehulved (Jul 26, 2008)

I will be leaving without my bike today. Raining very heavily here. And bandra's one place which tends to get flooded.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll need to take special care of the camera. If anything happens to it, my sister will murder me. Also need to take care of my phone. And one of you will have to take care of me.


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

Off for the meet. Let's see who all comes.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 26, 2008)

Hehe ... As it was raining, I went to sleep and decided not to come .. Goobi called a while ago and threatened to ban me .. [] .. Anyway .. I will be leaving now .. Hopefully will reach there not much late ..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Me will reach by 2.20. Scheduled to meet Krazzy at Bandra stn at 2.15.

BTW, all 14 coming, Right?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 26, 2008)

So finally we are on our way to the meet ...


----------



## din (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, so happy for you guys. Enjoy. Have a great time. 

And someone take care of krazzy's camera, his phone and finally krazzy 

Can't wait for the coverage and pics....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 26, 2008)

Live blogging from The Meet ... we got a surprise visit by Sourabh ....


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

Pics?

Those who didn't make it to the meet, prepare to be banned anytime now by any of the mods present here.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 26, 2008)

Sourabh just gave up trying to post from his lappy ...


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 26, 2008)

Damn, these guys are fast with their mobiles.

OK, here it goes. Live blogging from digit's 26/7/2008 meet.

Quick run through of all those forum members who made it there.

Asfaq
sree_virus
iMav
Goobimama
Preshit.net
Pathik
Kenshin
it_waaznt_me
mehul_ved
Krazy
and yours truly

The meet started right as scheduled. Batty and sree_virus were late as usual. The usual discussions of digit's present and past followed. More updates later by someone else. Signing out for now. Pics or it didn't happen, right?

Here you go:

*media.tumblr.com/ShxFcE9ChbvolzoklK1xE4RP_400.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Finally, its up.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

There's a reason I'm not in the Pic.


----------



## din (Jul 26, 2008)

Cool. Nice pic. Hope you are having a nice time. Njoy.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 26, 2008)

Had a great time... The meet ended with a surprise visit from Goobi's long lost son ...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Haha .. ROFL.. I wanted it to post it first. 
BTW, preshit does have a pic of the reunion of Goobi and his long lost son.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

Where are the pics and whos who??


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Pics coming as soon as Krazzy uncle gets home.


----------



## din (Jul 26, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Had a great time... The meet ended with a surprise visit from Goobi's long lost son ...



Hmm now I know why Goobi was so much interested in the Mumbai meet 

Ok, eagerly waiting for the photos ...


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 26, 2008)

sorry ppl couldn t make it due to heavy rains here in gujarat...


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

Here are some of the pics. These are compressed and resized for viewing on the forum. I am in the process of uploading the full size high resolution pics and will give the download links here for those who want to see more details. 

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/DSC00463-1.jpg

(Left to Right) Kenshin, Goobi, it_waaznt_me, iMav [], Sourabh, Preshit, Mehul, and Pathik.

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/DSC00464.jpg

Here on extreme left is sreevirus and me in the middle instead of Preshit in the previous picture. 

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/DSC00458.jpg

The pointing continues . Inside McDonalds. On the extreme right is Asfaq.

Some more pics below:

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/DSC00459.jpg

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/DSC00454.jpg

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/DSC00455.jpg

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/DSC00460-1.jpg

Here Sourabh is trying (unsuccessfully) to connect to the forum to post through his Reliance USB modem. And Manan is, err..., well resting, after a long day of Apple and iPhone bashing .


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 26, 2008)

Seems like Raaabo did not turn up  after all!


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

Q.] how to spot a Digit meet?
A.] pepul start pointing fingers everytime pics are taken 

BTW no MIOs turned up? 

probably got scared when sumbody whispered sumthin abt bringing clubs and nanchakus to the meet


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey krazzy, gimme the full size pics..me wants to do a collage on Pathik and his static expressions.. 

Seriously, Pathik. You have lice in ur teeth?? Y so frightened to show them?? Anyone seen Pathik's teeth ??


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Seriously, Pathik. You have lice in ur teeth?? Y so frightened to show them?? Anyone seen Pathik's teeth ??



+1 

seriously man Pathik whats with the air tight mouth 

got a few of your front teeths knocked off or what


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> There's a reason I'm not in the Pic.


Me neither. Because I was below getting myself a Coke. 


Pathik said:


> Pics coming as soon as Krazzy uncle gets home.


Arey Chintu I reached home quite early. But the evil people at Airtel decided to fcuk up the GPRS. So took time to upload the pics.


kumarmohit said:


> Seems like Raaabo did not turn up  after all!


No. Neither did Fatbeing, Cool G5, rhitwik and Tarey_g.


dreamcatcher said:


> Hey krazzy, gimme the full size pics..me wants to do a collage on Pathik and his static expressions..
> 
> Seriously, Pathik. You have lice in ur teeth?? Y so frightened to show them?? Anyone seen Pathik's teeth ??


Forget his expression. He hardly spoke anything the entire day. He and Kenshin were on Silent mode. And sreevirus was on full volume with vibration.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

WTH!! Cool G5 was the one most interested. 

@krazzy-self portrait maybe..


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> @krazzy-self portrait maybe..



krazzy is the guy holdin the helmet


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> @krazzy-self portrait maybe..


Arey I'm there in the second pic I gave. On iMav's right with Preshit's helmet in my hand.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

****.Missed the caption. Krazzy, dude. you bamboozle me. I thought you would luk like those hip hops with ur hair flying and with a stubble. Man, sorry to say, ur a dork.


----------



## din (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW WOW

 

Excellent. krazzy - please send me links once you upload the full resolution ones ok ?

Batty - Never knew he is so glamorous !!!! Look at the first pic, he pose like a real bat lol (now do not ban me !! was kidding) 

Poor Pathik, he had no intention to come. Goobi threatened him (still a secret) and next moment he agreed ! Might be the reason for his silent mod.

Hmm, wheres Goobi's son ? ?  The long-lost one ?


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 26, 2008)

slugger said:


> +1
> 
> seriously man Pathik whats with the air tight mouth
> 
> got a few of your front teeths knocked off or what



His teeth doesn't have multi channel support


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry for not turning up.
I won't give any excuses, as you will think I am lying.

And for matter of fact, even though I said I will be coming for the meet, my name wasn't put up on the list(The one in the first post robable ppl).

Then I already contacted Mehul and told him I will be unavailable.

Hope you guys had a great time. 

Noone to blame either than myself.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2008)

hey.......guyz.......u r back!!!!
did u go 4 TDK? 


I gues I missed a lot of things.........
d fuggin rain started again at 5pm............couldn't get out of my flat till now.......

post the high reso link...........

waiting 4 d next meeting..............


----------



## satyamy (Jul 26, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> hey.......guyz.......u r back!!!!
> did u go 4 TDK?
> 
> 
> ...


 
same happen with me


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

Just reached home from the Meet. 

TDK never happened (I blame the rains), but Goobi isn't too pissed about it, since his mouth is stuffed with the delicious Rosgullas and the awesome Chicken Lollipops then.

Pics of Goobi and his Son coming up.


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

shud have takn a pic with *all* members in it

cud have givn the cam to a MacD attendant [or 1 of the chics in the bg]


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Just reached home from the Meet.
> 
> TDK never happened (I blame the rains), but Goobi isn't too pissed about it, since his mouth is stuffed with the delicious Rosgullas and the awesome Chicken Lollipops then.
> 
> Pics of Goobi and his Son coming up.



hey...send goobi my place.........its playing just near my housing..........

pics.............jaldi....jaldi........jaldi............


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Oopsies. That was involuntary. I ll make sure to do a Happy Dent ad next time. 

Preshit, dude, where is that Goobi + Long_lost_Son pic?


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> you bamboozle me. I thought you would luk like those hip hops with ur hair flying and with a stubble.


What did I ever type to make you imagine that?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

^^just like that dude..was pullin ur leg.. Great pics btw... 


@pathik- Take a pic of ur teeth with ur E51


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 26, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> @pathik- Take a pic of ur teeth with ur E51



@dreamcatcher - Give him your SE K850i cybershot phone. E51 won't have macro mode


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

@cool- M selling it off. Getting the C902. Better pathik, get a passport photo done of ur teeth..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll upload them when I reach home  ... When Goobi left that child said "Papa chale gaye "


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 26, 2008)

Goobi's son was all "papa papa" and all over there .. lolzz


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 26, 2008)

Me just reached home. Really enjoyed the meet. had a great time. The geeks were presumably geeky.

Quick review: 

Big disappointment: Raaabo turned chicken and didn't come. Probably he might've have thought we'd be getting some hockey sticks to bash him up

Besides Raaabo, the other big disappointment was Pathik. 9000+ posts on the forum and today, he might have spoken about 9 words only. It seems the guy has typed more words than he has spoken in his life. 

Other than that, Goobi was his usual humourous self, although seemed a bit "tamed". iMav was apple-bashing at every damn opportunity he got. Goobi refused to shake hands with iMav. Aaah. I thought I could savour a little Apple-Microsoft friendliness, but it wasn't to be. 

Batty, Asfaq, Mehul and Sourabh were their usual benevolent selves. Soura was a surprise turn out. He gatecrashed. Batty and I didn't expect him to come, although we were discussing about him in the bus (I don't think anyone else were expecting him either). But good that he turned up.

And while I was more on the silent side in the last meet, this time, I think I was the dirty loud-mouth without any sense of censorship in public places.  (Baah.. who the hell cares?)

Krazzy, Kenshin and Pathik were the silent guys. Kenshin debugged goobi's iUmbrella with screwdrivers. He's the real engineer. 

And in the end, goobi was trying to shoo away his "son" talking in Konkani.



			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> Batty and sree_virus were late as usual.


We were, ahem, fashionably late. You can't expect the VIPs to be on time. Ever.

But you can blame the bat for that. He made me wait while he took his time taking a bath.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

*Here's the Legendary Pic*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2148/2704259156_9b957e086f_o.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Arey kya yaar, I did say some stuff. BTW, what can a spambot say with such l33t g33ks all around him?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 26, 2008)

Rofl


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

y the hell was goobi patting the kids back?


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh and BTW, I had a chicken roll and chilly chicken later (I was with Mehul, batty, Pathik and Kenshin then).

The chicken roll was sweet. Shredded chicken in some sweet white sauce. First time I'm having something like that. Me didn't like.

I had to have the chilly chicken to wipe off that taste.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's the MobileMe Gallery link for today's meet.

http;//www.the-legendary-digit-forum-mumbai-meetup.com


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> *Here's the Legendary Pic*
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2148/2704259156_9b957e086f_o.jpg


ROFL.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

slugger said:


> y the hell was goobi patting the kids back?



Wouldn't you congratulate your kid if he stood first in his school


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

Holla people, me reached home. What an amazing meet! This was more fun. Honestly, I did not expect so many people would turn up. They did! Thank you for braving the rains and coming for the meet. 

Raaabo chickened out. He made the lame excuse of not being around Bandra and messaged Asfaq about it. He wanted a fight and all, didn't even turn up.

Sree & it_waznt_me came 2 hours late. But they did. Goobi found his son, actually his son found him, Preshit has the family re-union picture, the reactions speak for themselves on the pic.

TDK didn't happen due to it being a Saturday & tickets being sold out. Kenshin brought his tool-kit along with him and apparently carries it with him everywhere. He has a screw-driver set, with heads of all sizes and shapes (seriously). He even had a multimeter with him. He repaired Goobi's umbrella on the spot without charging a dime for it.

@Coll G5: You are definitely getting a ban.

@Preshit: What a caption!


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 26, 2008)

I pass the privilege of banning the non-comers to goobi. Let him have the pleasure.

All the mods who turned up wish we could miserable Raaabo for a month.



@Preshit, awesome work man!


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> All the mods who turned up wish we could miserable Raaabo for a month.


Delete all his posts.



slugger said:


> y the hell was goobi patting the kids back?


 The kid found Goobi standing outside McD's and started shouting papa papa. What do you Goobi was patting his back for?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome... must've been great fun!!!...

A bunch of geekios together... cool...

Pathik - Array.. laugh man.. Aap close up kyo nahi karte hai?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3032/2703387807_b71fc10a87.jpg

Son: _Papa.... mat jaao... tussi na jao_
Papa: _Aye! Someone take him to his mom. I gotta go meet batman._


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3032/2703387807_b71fc10a87.jpg

Son: _Papa.... mat jaao... tussi na jao_
Papa: _Mujhe mat rok bete, mera iBeta mera intezaar kar raha hai.._


LOL


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 26, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3119/2704209106_9db1614ecf.jpg

Kenshin fixing Goobi's Umbrella


----------



## narangz (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow! You lucky guys. 

BTW- Why Manan looks different in every picture I've seen of him?

Waiting for more pictures


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats all. No pics left. Dude, it was a meet, not a photo shoot


----------



## narangz (Jul 26, 2008)

^^ Bhaiya high resolution pics


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 26, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Thats all. No pics left. Dude, it was a meet, not a photo shoot


The bat may have some more pics he took with his N73. Let him get home. 



We spotted a Smallcat impersonator-cat, and bat took the pic.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

Manan, the elite naab, took a good pic of Kenshin in his Dr. Fixit position with all his tools with my cam, but forgot to focus. The pic is barely legible.


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Manan, the elite naab, took a good pic of Kenshin in his Dr. Fixit position with all his tools with my cam, but forgot to focus. The pic is barely legible.


Crap cameras, don't blame me.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay .. Here are the pics that I took .. : 

*www.flickr.com/photos/shahabjafri/archives/date-posted/2008/07/26/detail/


This pic : *www.flickr.com/photos/shahabjafri/2704486322/  is a must check ..


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## mehulved (Jul 27, 2008)

Bachche ka toh maaza aa gaya. He's telling goobi, muzhe paise do, mein paise liye bina yahan se nahin jaoonga. Then goobi started speaking to him in Konkani.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 27, 2008)

Hahahahahaaa... 
I have no idea what goobi said, but it was funny the way he said it.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 27, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> this time, I think I was the dirty loud-mouth without any sense of censorship in public places.


That does not, in any way, comes close to explaining to what you did. You shouted loudly enough to shatter the windows at Mac and the words were dirty enough for the other Mac customers to go home and wash their ears with hydrochloric acid to wash off of what they just heard.  I mean seriously, who shouts, "_*Chudamani nahi, Chudaman!!!*_" in a public place.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 27, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Okay .. Here are the pics that I took .. :
> 
> *www.flickr.com/photos/shahabjafri/archives/date-posted/2008/07/26/detail/
> 
> ...


 
 
nice pics
and a good meet.wish i could be there


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

krazzy said:


> That does not, in any way, comes close to explaining to what you did. You shouted loudly enough to shatter the windows at Mac and the words were dirty enough for the other Mac customers to go home and wash their ears with hydrochloric acid to wash off of what they just heard.  I mean seriously, who shouts, "_*Chudamani nahi, Chudaman!!!*_" in a public place.


True. That was hilarious.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 27, 2008)

ax3 said:


> y not combine all pix & post a good link ......
> 
> hope digit mag mein bhi feature ho jayein ge .........



All the pics are in my MobileMe gallery now. Link posted above.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

I refuse to see them. MobileMe doesn't work with Opera. This is Blasphemy!!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I refuse to see them. MobileMe doesn't work with Opera. This is Blasphemy!!!


Why.. So.. Serious..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ Abey dekha kya??? 

Lets put up a smile on that face.


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

We went to Inorbit after we left you guys, there too we didn't get tickets, then we had dinner and went our ways. I think Goobi went to see the 10:15 show with his popats.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are all the high resolution pics for those who wanted them. It's a RAR file with 11 7mpix images (28 MB). Enjoy! 

*rapidshare.com/files/132777288/Digit_Meet.rar.html


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> We went to Inorbit after we left you guys, there too we didn't get tickets, then we had dinner and went our ways. I think Goobi went to see the 10:15 show with his popats.



KK. We went to Hearsch's Bakery @ Hill Rd and ate some stuff. Then Home.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 27, 2008)

I guess I was the only one who went home alone then.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 27, 2008)

Wasn't Hrithik along with you?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

Arey we were almost going to Bandra Stn. Then at the Linking Rd signal, Mehul said that we should try out that bakery, so there we went.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 27, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Wasn't Hrithik along with you?


hehehe. No. 

BTW you got the pics you wanted naa?


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 27, 2008)

krazzy said:


> That does not, in any way, comes close to explaining to what you did. You shouted loudly enough to shatter the windows at Mac and the words were dirty enough for the other Mac customers to go home and wash their ears with hydrochloric acid to wash off of what they just heard.  I mean seriously, who shouts, "_********i nahi, *******!!!*_" in a public place.


WTF! I thought I told you guys that those things should not get out of that McD hall. Abe forum mein kyon meri maar rahe ho?

Want me to miserable you krazzy? I could do that, you know.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 27, 2008)

Arey but it is the name of the college naa? So it is OK.


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## din (Jul 27, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Here are all the high resolution pics for those who wanted them. It's a RAR file with 11 7mpix images (28 MB). Enjoy!
> 
> *rapidshare.com/files/132777288/Digit_Meet.rar.html



Thanks a lot man.

/Time for me to take revenge


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

Revenge?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 27, 2008)

nice meet guys... now who can ban raaabo ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

What revenge?


----------



## din (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL kidding, Nothing to worry, but wait n see, need one week


----------



## mehulved (Jul 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> nice meet guys... now who can ban raaabo ?


There are other plans to take care of him. It's been entrusted in the safe hands of goobi.


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 27, 2008)

The meet was fun! Thanks to everyone who came... To the people who didnt ---> L


----------



## din (Jul 27, 2008)

mehulved said:


> There are other plans to take care of him. It's been entrusted in the safe hands of goobi.



Hmm, seems Goobi hired Goondas outside Mumbai (no, I didn't mean Goa lol) lol


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 27, 2008)

Meet was nice , my tools came handy


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 27, 2008)

Nobody called me


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

din said:


> LOL kidding, Nothing to worry, but wait n see, need one week



OMG! Who is going to be that unfortunate one whose pics you are going to morph ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

techno_funky said:


> Nobody called me


Nobody called Sourabh also, the guy just turned up.


----------



## slugger (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG goobi and his long lost so ROFL!! 



mehulved said:


> Then goobi started speaking to him in Konkani.


 

*@kenshin*
d00d u carry a multimeter on your visits to MacD  What do you do with it? check that the resistance of the burger you eatin matches the resistance of a perfectly cooked burger 

@guys who attended the meet

me thinks @din is going to morph your faces to the body of bikini clad body of Cheryl Tweedy or um equally sec c WAG 
or even worse [better] - Jenna Jameson


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

Uncle Din, the photographs are not under the FOSS license, GNU or whatever.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 27, 2008)

techno_funky said:


> Nobody called me



You were called (literally) two times.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm back!

Just arrived and did what any nerd would do, logged onto my MobileMe Mail and the forum!

I'm a bit shaken up, but rest assured, the likes of rhitwick, CoolG5 and Jal_desai are getting banned. I'm not sure how I can punish Raaabo though. Laterz.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 27, 2008)

Gimme a thumbs those who want a photoshop on Pathik.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

Abe kamine abhi to u got to see my teeth also, abhi bhi mere piche pada hai.


----------



## din (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh no, I am not into morphing, u guys wait one week !!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 27, 2008)

slugger said:


> OMG goobi and his long lost so ROFL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bag comes with me, its a part of my wardrobe  . It goes wherever i am


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 27, 2008)

So goobi, before you go on a banning spree, how was The Dark Knight?


Kenshin, you really are the true engineer.  Shame on the rest of us, especially me.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

The Dark Knight. Legendary awesome (and that is a whole new level of awesome!)…

Of course it was nothing compared to the awesomestest of Legendariousest Digit meet! Was so good to meet you guys.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 27, 2008)

Got to use Goobi's iPhone. It was awesome. And now I want one too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'm back!
> 
> I'm a bit shaken up, but rest assured, the likes of rhitwick, CoolG5 and Jal_desai are getting banned. I'm not sure how I can punish Raaabo though. Laterz.



maafi........................promise....next time aisa nahi hoga...........
I'll b d first one waiting 4 u all............

are mera to abhi 100 posts hi huye hai


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah well all ditchers are forever banished from future meets. So no need being the first one waiting for us all, cause you will be the only one there (we'll do things in secret, the last minute ). Seriously, I'm really pissed off at you guys.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 28, 2008)

> Massive RapidShare hack attempts detected. IP block 59.170.0.0 - 59.189.0.0 blocked



So I cant download those pics ..  .. 

On our way back home, Corny and me endured a guy who was continousl talking on his phone .. His motto was "This world is my playground" (Or something like that) .. I wanted to kick him outta that bus ..


----------



## mehulved (Jul 28, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Kenshin, you really are the true engineer.  Shame on the rest of us, especially me.


Not on me, I am no engineer.



it_waaznt_me said:


> On our way back home, Corny and me endured a guy who was continousl talking on his phone .. His motto was "This world is my playground" (Or something like that) .. I wanted to kick him outta that bus ..


Aise log tere hi palle kyun padte hain be?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

Mehul, now don't lie. I know for a fact that if you wanted you could remotely switch off my light bulb using just a dot matrix printer. And facts are facts.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 28, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> On our way back home, Corny and me endured a guy who was continousl talking on his phone .. His motto was "This world is my playground" (Or something like that) .. I wanted to kick him outta that bus ..


Its on rare moments like when you encounter morons like these when I feel that mobile phones should be banned. I so wished I could have chucked out that phone. Why the hell was he letting others know his philosophies like a wise guru? Why be a loudspeaker? (I shouldn't be saying this, but still...) 

He just wouldn't stop talking. And clearly from what we could make out, the guy has not seen TDK and he was blabbering on like he directed it.



mehulved said:


> Not on me, I am no engineer.?


I was talking about the other engineers present there. No one had a toolkit. I had a bag too, but I only carried chocolates and a book.


----------



## din (Jul 28, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> So I cant download those pics ..  ..



All credits goes to krazzy

Batty, Try This Link (Skydrive Link)

That will work.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot din. 

Even I couldn't download. Got the same error that batty did.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

For those of you who weren't there for the meet (losers!), plans were made for the next meet. And it's going to be bigger than anything that has ever happened in tech-meet world.

*Date:* Around October 2008.
*Venue:* Alvares residence, Goa. 
*Beverages:* Order has been placed for 600 crates of beer. Vijay Mallya has personally started brewing them as we speak.
*Food:* 2 fishing trawlers being booked for the entire weekend. Small Cat wanted to be in charge of the fish department, but I thought otherwise.
*Guest list:* Priyanka Thopra, Mallika Shebawat, and Ayesha Tokio are expected to grace this event. 

Be there or spend the rest of your life in misery. 

_[all details are tentative and subject to change.]_


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2008)

Goobi, why.. So.. Serious???


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *Guest list:* Priyanka Thopra, Mallika Shebawat, and Ayesha Tokio are expected to grace this event.


Cheap Chinese imitations? Not too compelling.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Goobi, why.. So.. Serious???


Heheh. That movie _seriously_ is awesome.


----------



## din (Jul 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *Guest list:* Priyanka Thopra, Mallika Shebawat, and Ayesha Tokio are expected to grace this event.



I guess these are the '_Made in China_' versions of the real


----------



## iinfi (Jul 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> For those of you who weren't there for the meet (losers!), plans were made for the next meet. And it's going to be bigger than anything that has ever happened in tech-meet world.
> 
> *Date:* Around October 2008.
> *Venue:* Alvares residence, Goa.
> ...


i m coming .... 
hope you have an airstrip nearby....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2008)

All TDK fans, check my sig. Rings a bell??
WTF I have been roaming with this sig since a week and no response yet.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

I noticed it as soon as I logged in. Didn't say anything though. Sorry


----------



## krazzy (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm probably the only one who hasn't seen the movie yet.  Excuse me while I go and die.

(Starting download: TDK.avi)



din said:


> All credits goes to krazzy
> 
> Batty, Try This Link (Skydrive Link)
> 
> That will work.



Thanks Din Uncle for taking the effort. I can't believe you actually downloaded my file and uploaded it somewhere else just so that everybody get the pics. Amazing! You have the enthusiasm of a 12 year old on steroids. And then there are those real 12 year olds on steroids who promised, but didn't come.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2008)

even I havn't seen the movie yet krazzy. Didn't get time yesterday either, was configuring my room & computer


----------



## krazzy (Jul 28, 2008)

^^ OK Then let's kill each other. I'll kill you first and then you kill me. Fair enough?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2008)

Dont you dare watch the film on ur computer.Its an insult to the genius of Heath ledger. 
*www.websmileys.com/sm/mad/1106.gif

*www.websmileys.com/sm/mad/1335.gif


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 28, 2008)

Missed it !! .
My frnd in Mumbai with whom i was gonna stay was ill, so not to disturb him further I cancelled the visit to Mumbai. But i went for trekking (LauhGarh)  in heavy rains !! 
Still i regret missing the meet.

In Regretful Misery.

just got mail from my friend.


			
				Hemant said:
			
		

> Tarey bach gaya…
> 
> It’s raining since Friday and it has not stopped. Scene is pretty pathetic. On top of that my roomie is severely ill since day before and we had to finally admit him to hospital yesterday. I think he has got malaria.
> It was hell when I came to office today. Had to walk in 1.5 feet water to reach office!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Your weekend would have been screwed completely if you were in Mumbai!


 


dreamcatcher said:


> Dont you dare watch the film on ur computer.Its an insult to the genius of Heath ledger.
> *www.websmileys.com/sm/mad/1106.gif
> 
> *www.websmileys.com/sm/mad/1335.gif


 
*www.imgpire.com/images/1v4nh8eg56ypequysph.jpg

Why so serious  , 
btw that movie deserves to be seen with respect in a theatre.


----------



## Tech$oft (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry guyz i had promised, but it was raining a lot


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2008)

ban those who failed to come. Everything must go as planned..


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 29, 2008)

Next meet in Goobi's house? awesome!!! make sure those trawlers arrive on time!!!


----------



## din (Jul 29, 2008)

Finally took revenge 

.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 1, 2008)

I missed it  Someone please post the link to pics again. The thread has too many pages


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

Link to goobi's really slow and crappy (read flashy) .Me gallery (or .Mac gallery)

*gallery.me.com/goobimama#100045&bgcolor=black&view=grid


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 1, 2008)

iMav said:


> Link to goobi's really slow and crappy (read flashy) .Me gallery (or .Mac gallery)
> 
> *gallery.me.com/goobimama#100045&bgcolor=black&view=grid



Not working in Opera 9.51.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ Yea. That's the primary reason why MobileMe sucks. Use IE 7+ or FF 3+.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

^ Too bad for those 0.013% who use Opera...


----------



## Pat (Aug 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^ Too bad for those 0.013% who use Opera...



Lol!


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^ Too bad for those 0.013% who use Opera...


 
Its good that similar percentage use  .me   .


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 4, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Its good that similar percentage use  .me   .



ROFL.

Very True


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2008)

That was pwnage.


----------



## din (Aug 4, 2008)

All credits goes to Krazzy and Goobi. I got these pics from them.

For Cool G5 and the 0.013% guys (Opera guys)

Mumbai Meet - Picasa Web Album Link

Sorry, some may be repeated.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

@din: You _cannot_ repeat this too many times dude. This awesome event should be on every web service, on every computer, on every mobile phone, and running slideshows in every theatre out there.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 4, 2008)

Exactly. Send the link to the President and Prime Minister too. They should know what they missed.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Din 

But I downloaded earlier from RS.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

Pathik,imav and goobimama all need to work on their fitness.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Pathik,imav and goobimama all need to work on their fitness.


Dude I had injured my shoulder because of which I lost 9 KGs (was 59KGs) in a span of two months. that is like 20% of body mass (currently 51). Shoulder has almost recovered now.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Dude I had injured my shoulder because of which I lost 9 KGs (was 59KGs) in a span of two months. that is like 20% of body mass (currently 51). Shoulder has almost recovered now.



Sorry for that goobi.
But pathik really needs to put up some weight.


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2008)

Abey maine apni figure ko maintain karke rakha hai.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

iMav said:


> Abey maine apni figure ko maintain karke rakha hai.



hmm teri height ke according mujhe weight theek lagta hai but pathik lol.
edited goobi dont like jokes.He will ban me.I am scared.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

You should be old enough to realize that it is not advisable to make fun of a mod. Consequences do follow


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> You should be old enough to realize that it is not advisable to make fun of a mod. Consequences do follow



He is a human and friend first mr mod.Consequences?Plz elaborate.I want to know.And there is no need to speak on his behalf.


----------



## confused (Oct 5, 2008)

hi dudes....any plans for another meet??? im here till the 12th of oct....


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 5, 2008)

confused said:


> hi dudes....any plans for another meet??? im here till the 12th of oct....



Donno about others, but I will be glad to meet you up. 
Check ur pm.
Ask other mumbaiites like krazzy, pathik if they are willing to come.


----------



## confused (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Donno about others, but I will be glad to meet you up.
> Check ur pm.
> Ask other mumbaiites like krazzy, pathik if they are willing to come.


that makes two of us......where r the others??? ppl from the previous meet or ppl who missed the previous meet come join in....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 12, 2008)

Me busy as usual .. You ppl decide time and place .. I'll see if I could come ..


----------



## Pathik (Oct 13, 2008)

Arey, this thread still running. Hey guys! BTW yea, anyone who wants a meet just decide and post here. I ll definitely confirm if I am able to attend.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2008)

^Are you saying about personal meet(like din and the other guy, forgot his name) or again a full blown mumbai meetup?


----------



## confused (Oct 16, 2008)

i'll be returning back on the 25th for diwali. will be there till the 29th. if u guys have any meet during that period i'll be sure to come.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 18, 2008)

Prolly people could meet up on a Sunday, aditya shevade might be coming to Mumbai too around that time. And a few more people will need to be ping'ed on IRC, chat, twitter, facebook, etc and might turn up.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 23, 2008)

So the latest update is I'm coming to Mumbai on the 29th of this month. Not sure whether I'm leaving Goa on the 29th or arriving in Mumbai on the 29th. It is a wednesday though. Someone create a new thread and round up all those who are game for the Digit Awesomeness Meet: Round 2.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 23, 2008)

Goobi 29 is wednesday.......
I think I'll have office.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, even we have Office for mac. What does that have to do with the meet? This is the Digit _Awesomeness_ Meet btw. It's going to be legendary. People are going to talk about it for years to come. And we will never stop rubbing it in your face. So think about it.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 23, 2008)

Ab main aur kaya bolu........


----------



## slugger (Oct 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Hey, even we have Office for mac. What does that have to do with the meet?....



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifpj that pwnd all other pjs*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## mehulved (Oct 24, 2008)

So 29th is agreed upon date? And as for the timings, 1 p.m. should be fine as people will be having blues while waking up on a holiday.


----------



## iMav (Oct 24, 2008)

You guys planning a meet?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 25, 2008)

I initiated it, but unfortunately I think my trip has been cancelled. I won't be there for the awesomeness meet (if it happens).


----------



## mehulved (Oct 26, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I initiated it, but unfortunately I think my trip has been cancelled. I won't be there for the awesomeness meet (if it happens).


Goobi or no goobi, it has to happen! We will send your son to your house as a reminder.
And what about the place? where do we meet?


----------



## confused (Oct 26, 2008)

29th?? yippie.....i will definitely come. but where???


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2008)

Decide the place & time.

Time : In afternoon at around 2 PM must be fine with most of you? what you say guys?

Place : I recommend Lamington road    Just kidding. Give your options, so we can decide.


----------



## confused (Oct 27, 2008)

how abt kfc for a change??


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am a pure Veg


----------



## mehulved (Oct 27, 2008)

Preferably some place where people can easily share costs. But, I'd like to avoid McD. And yes, we need to go to a place that's equally good for both veggies and non-veggies. Bandra should be, as always, a good central location. Or maybe some place at Phoenix Mills, Lower Parel.
Who are the people joining in? Cool G5, Manan, Preshit, Asfaq, aditya.shevade, confused, krazzy, batty, sree, sourabh, kenshin, rhitwick? anyone else?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Preferably some place where people can easily share costs. But, I'd like to avoid McD. And yes, we need to go to a place that's equally good for both veggies and non-veggies. Bandra should be, as always, a good central location. Or maybe some place at Phoenix Mills, Lower Parel.
> Who are the people joining in? Cool G5, Manan, Preshit, Asfaq, aditya.shevade, confused, krazzy, batty, sree, sourabh, kenshin, rhitwick? anyone else?



Mehul, it won't be possible for me to join on 29th, I've office dat day.
Do it tomorrow I'm comin.
or weekend.

Or......Best of Luck and have fun.
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/26.png


----------



## confused (Oct 27, 2008)

arey, ppl plz kuch decide karo..... someone suggest an alternative location.....or lets stick to McD.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2008)

Even I am having a tough time to include this meet in my schedule.
Please think of some other date.

And will it do if we just meet and interact with each other? What's the big fuss over meeting at these fast food joints? I personally hate these fast food joints, as I think they aren't worth the money one spends. Incase of you people needing some snacks, we could visit a nearby restaurant & comfortably have some at a economical price.


----------



## confused (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Even I am having a tough time to include this meet in my schedule.
> Please think of some other date.


arey yaar.....plz try toh kar



Cool G5 said:


> And will it do if we just meet and interact with each other? What's the big fuss over meeting at these fast food joints? I personally hate these fast food joints, as I think they aren't worth the money one spends. Incase of you people needing some snacks, we could visit a nearby restaurant & comfortably have some at a economical price.


the point is that, in a fast food joint like Mcd, theres place to sit and chat (sit-chat). we cant just stand on the road and chat.

besides we dont want to have goobi's son(s) distracting us while we chat abt the latest gadgets, do we now???


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2008)

confused said:


> arey yaar.....plz try toh kar
> 
> the point is that, in a fast food joint like Mcd, theres place to sit and chat (sit-chat). we cant just stand on the road and chat.
> 
> besides we dont want to have goobi's son(s) distracting us while we chat abt the latest gadgets, do we now???



Hmmm... I am trying for the meet. Let's see my sis wants me to accompany her for a movie, so I won't be there in the afternoon. Agar matinee forum  meet hogi toh mein jaroor aaunga. I am even ready for a meet at 7 AM in the morning. 


and regarding goobi sons...lol
We can do that even at a restaurant. A restaurant will be comfortable from the point of appetite & even ambience. Who needs McD, KFC ???


----------



## confused (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I am even ready for a meet at 7 PM in the morning.


kya bolrela hai???




Cool G5 said:


> We can do that even at a restaurant. A restaurant will be comfortable from the point of appetite & even ambience. Who needs McD, KFC ???


but kaunsa???


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2008)

And a typo, it is 7 AM not PM  lol

Aur restaurant toh hum dekh lenge pehle location toh decide kar le.
Lagta hai koi interested nahi hai, sab Diwali ki chutti ghar pe rehkar enjoy karna chahte hai.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> We can do that even at a restaurant. A restaurant will be comfortable from the point of appetite & even ambience. Who needs McD, KFC ???


Restaurants are usually not a great place to have discussions and get together in larger groups, but if you have some place where we can do so, and people agree to it then I am fine. I don't even mind having one at Churchgate station at 4 a.m. sitting on the ground and sipping chai


----------



## confused (Oct 28, 2008)

^^chalo chowpatty main milte hain.....what say guys???


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 28, 2008)

I do not have a particular restaurant in mind, but let's see or else I will have to make do with fast food joints.

I am also happy sipping a chai or having a vada pav and like confused suggested a chat at chowpatty , but let's see what other say.

And I am seeing nobody is noticing this thread & as the meet day is tomorrow, would it be possible to gather more members? Or else we will have a very small meet(Mehul,Confused & ME) .. lol 

It would be better if we dump discussion in this thread & continue in a new thread. It would be good if the meet is done somewhere around saturday or sunday,as more people would get to know about the meet & will be able to make changes in their schedules.


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 28, 2008)

why dnt we all meet up at malls, e.g phoenix mills, raghuleela or city center, nd we cn play bowling there, itz a gud place to have sum fun nd also to chat, Wat say


----------



## mehulved (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess not many people are ready for tomorrow, let's plan it on some Sunday now. I can catch up with my friends too then.


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry guys, i'm not really sure about this meet. Got my external vivas. Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 29, 2008)

Let's open up a new thread & decide the place,location,time there.


----------



## trigger (Oct 30, 2008)

count me in this time..


----------

